# Inter - Milan: 21 ottobre 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (7 Ottobre 2018)

La Serie A va in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Alla ripresa, in programma il big match di giornata, il derby di Milano.

Inter - Milan si giocherà domenica 21 ottobre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30 del 21 ottobre 2018

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Impossibile non prendere gol, la cappella è dietro l'angolo.
Dobbiamo farne almeno 2 per vincere o almeno pareggiarla.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2018)

Andiamo a spaccargli l'ano ragazzi!!! La partita del sorpasso, con una partita in meno!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (7 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Andiamo a spaccargli l'ano ragazzi!!! La partita del sorpasso, con una partita in meno!!!!



a me un eventuale pareggio con l'inter potrebbe anche andare bene...il problema è che se dopo come al solito non vinciamo quelle da vincere tipo contro l'udinese siamo punto e a capo….


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Ottobre 2018)

Mi ero totalmente dimenticata di questo derby, e quella sera festeggerò la mia laurea. Sono disperata!


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mi ero totalmente dimenticata di questo derby, e quella sera festeggerò la mia laurea. Sono disperata!



Auguri! Spero in un bel regalo...


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Auguri! Spero in un bel regalo...



Grazie.Speriamo bene, me lo meriterei!


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Alla ripresa, in programma il big match di giornata, il derby di Milano.
> 
> Inter - Milan si giocherà domenica 21 ottobre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Brutto avere il derby dopo la sosta della nazionale, ma pure l'Inter avrà diversi convocati.
Sarebbe la partita perfetta per finire con zero goal subiti  ma è più una speranza che una convinzione.


----------



## Tobi (7 Ottobre 2018)

l'unico fattore che mi fa stare tranquillo si chiama HIGUAIN.
Può far soffrire davvero tanto i difensori dell'inter con i suoi movimenti e la sua rapidità... Icardi non è un attaccante difficile da marcare, Romagnoli può annullarlo senza grandi problemi, sempre che rimanga concentrato.

Per il resto.... Perisic-Calabria lo vedo un grosso problema, 
la presenza di Suso può limitare l'avanzata di Asamoah... speriamo si svegli pure Calhanoglu...... Kessie a battagliare su Naingolaan e Biglia ad evitare le incursioni di Vecino.... forza ragazzi!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2018)

Ci imbarcano è ovvio: sono solidi e hanno individualità che ci sognamo.
Oltre al fatto che noi prendiamo sempre gol e facciamo una fatica della Madonna a buttarla dentro


----------



## cris (7 Ottobre 2018)

Sono pessimista, Spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Sono pessimista. Troppi duelli a loro vantaggio.. ma in un derby mai dire mai


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci imbarcano è ovvio: sono solidi e hanno individualità che ci sognamo.
> Oltre al fatto che noi prendiamo sempre gol e facciamo una fatica della Madonna a buttarla dentro



Abbiamo il terzo attacco in A con una partita in meno, se c'è una cosa che funziona è l'attacco quest'anno.
Piuttosto mi preoccupa che si prende sempre gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Sensazione... creeremo il triplo delle loro occasioni da gol ma perderemo 2-1


----------



## Nils (8 Ottobre 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> l'unico fattore che mi fa stare tranquillo si chiama HIGUAIN.
> Può far soffrire davvero tanto i difensori dell'inter con i suoi movimenti e la sua rapidità... *Icardi non è un attaccante difficile da marcare*, Romagnoli può annullarlo senza grandi problemi, sempre che rimanga concentrato.
> 
> Per il resto.... Perisic-Calabria lo vedo un grosso problema,
> la presenza di Suso può limitare l'avanzata di Asamoah... speriamo si svegli pure Calhanoglu...... Kessie a battagliare su Naingolaan e Biglia ad evitare le incursioni di Vecino.... forza ragazzi!



Sicuramente, i 112 gol all'Inter in meno di 200 presenze o i quasi 30 gol dell'anno scorso, testimoniano cone sia uno degli attaccanti più semplici da neutralizzare, quante cose s'imparano nei forum


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, i 112 gol all'Inter in meno di 200 presenze o i quasi 30 gol dell'anno scorso, testimoniano cone sia uno degli attaccanti più semplici da neutralizzare, quante cose s'imparano nei forum



... l'anno scorso l'abbiamo proprio annullato.  soprattutto all'andata.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Alla ripresa, in programma il big match di giornata, il derby di Milano.
> 
> Inter - Milan si giocherà domenica 21 ottobre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Se il dio del calcio esiste dobbiamo vincerla al 90' su autorete , su rigore oppure su rimpallo e gol del pipa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se il dio del calcio esiste dobbiamo vincerla al 90' su autorete , su rigore oppure su rimpallo e gol del pipa.



In realtà abbiamo sculato parecchio l'anno scorso al ritorno, Icardi si è mangiato tipo 2 gol a porta vuota mentre noi abbiamo fatto una partita orribile. Ricordo solo una parata di Handanovic su tiro di Bonucci.


----------



## Victorss (8 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci imbarcano è ovvio: sono solidi e hanno individualità che ci sognamo.
> Oltre al fatto che noi prendiamo sempre gol e facciamo una fatica della Madonna a buttarla dentro



Che campionato hai visto finora? In realtà loro sono messi peggio di noi, anche ieri sera hanno sofferto tanto. Ma tanto tanto.
Non ci fosse stata sta maledettissima pausa sarei addirittura ottimista.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In realtà abbiamo sculato parecchio l'anno scorso al ritorno, Icardi si è mangiato tipo 2 gol a porta vuota mentre noi abbiamo fatto una partita orribile. Ricordo solo una parata di Handanovic su tiro di Bonucci.



Il culo è stato tutto loro per via di quel rinvio al quale ci hanno aggiunto tanta scorrettezza per spostarlo più tardi possibile.
Con quel rinvio forse è cambiata la storia.
In quel periodo l'inter era in crisi nera e noi correvamo il triplo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Ottobre 2018)

La partita non dipenderà ne dal Pipa ne da nessuno ma solo dal C dell Inda. 

Oramai è una costante che cambia le partite, capace che segnino loro con Handanovic al 93 esimo con rovesciata dalla loro area e sarebbe la normalità visto quello che sta succedendo in casa Inda.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Ottobre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ci imbarcano è ovvio: sono solidi e hanno individualità che ci sognamo.
> Oltre al fatto che noi prendiamo sempre gol e facciamo una fatica della Madonna a buttarla dentro



cioè noi 15 gol fatti (1 partita in meno) e loro 12... noi abbiamo giocato con 2 delle prime tre dell'anno scorso e loro 0. 

Guarda che non stanno giocando per nulla bene. A chi si lamenta del gioco di gattuso posso regalare un video di una partita a caso dell'inter di quest'anno.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che campionato hai visto finora? In realtà loro sono messi peggio di noi, anche ieri sera hanno sofferto tanto. Ma tanto tanto.
> Non ci fosse stata sta maledettissima pausa sarei addirittura ottimista.



Eppure qui dentro c'è ancora chi dice "Spalletti, loro hanno Spalletti, noi abbiamo Gattusohhhh", rendiamoci conto.

Loro giocano di melma, vincono non meritando, e sono tutti al settimo cielo.

Noi meritiamo quasi sempre tutto quello che otteniamo, e abbiamo chi tifa contro e critica come hobby.

Siamo davvero speciali.


----------



## Nils (8 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ... l'anno scorso l'abbiamo proprio annullato.  soprattutto all'andata.



Peccato che nel ritorno si sia divorato almeno 3 clamorose occasioni solo davanti alla porta, cosa che non fa mai


----------



## Pit96 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Bisogna assolutamente vincere. Loro hanno tre partite complicate: Milan, Barcellona e Lazio. Se dovessero perdere contro di noi e non andare bene con le altre potrebbe arrivare la mazzata psicologica.
Non c'è nessuna favorita nel derby, nemmeno per questo. Noi creiamo di più ma subiamo troppi gol. Loro segnano meno ma sono più solidi in difesa. Non bisogna fare cappellate dietro o ci puniscono. La pausa probabilmente non fa bene né a noi né a loro. Noi veniamo da risultati convincenti, loro da 6 vittorie di fila tra campionato e coppa. Ma per riagganciarli bisogna sconfiggerli, basta anche un autogol loro, ma bisogna vincere


----------



## Milo (8 Ottobre 2018)

Per me occorre non perdere assolutamente, un pari non mi abbatterebbe, anzi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Bisogna assolutamente vincere. Loro hanno tre partite complicate: Milan, Barcellona e Lazio. Se dovessero perdere contro di noi e non andare bene con le altre potrebbe arrivare la mazzata psicologica.
> Non c'è nessuna favorita nel derby, nemmeno per questo. Noi creiamo di più ma subiamo troppi gol. Loro segnano meno ma sono più solidi in difesa. Non bisogna fare cappellate dietro o ci puniscono. La pausa probabilmente non fa bene né a noi né a loro. Noi veniamo da risultati convincenti, loro da 6 vittorie di fila tra campionato e coppa. Ma per riagganciarli bisogna sconfiggerli, basta anche un autogol loro, ma bisogna vincere



Fotografia perfetta della situazione, è un derby più decisivo di quanto sembri, eccetto l'eventualità di un pari che rinvierebbe i primi verdetti. Se li battiamo, loro posso entrare in una spirale negativa visto anche il calendario prossimo che hanno, mentre noi avremmo una spinta clamorosa. Ma se perdiamo noi succederà l'esatto opposto, con annesse polemiche su Gattuso ecc. Ergo bisogna assolutamente batterli per mettere a nudo quelle fragilità che hanno mostrato finora...quanto meno non perdere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Partita che sulla carta parte con un discreto equilibrio. Tutti e tre i risultati li ritengo possibili, e ad oggi tentare di fare un pronostico è abbastanza difficile.

Loro hanno un Perisic in evidente difficoltà, così come il nostro Calhanoglu, mentre i centravanti sono entrambi in gran spolvero. In difesa è evidente come noi abbiamo delle difficoltà, ma anche ieri abbiamo preso goal sull'unico tiro in porta e su un errore personale di Kessiè arrivato sul 3-0, dove forse un po' di concentrazione era venuta meno. Nel derby credo che non accadrà.


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Alla ripresa, in programma il big match di giornata, il derby di Milano.
> 
> Inter - Milan si giocherà domenica 21 ottobre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



1) Sono più in palla di noi ed in un modo o nell'altro stanno sempre riuscendo a portare a casa il risultato
2) Al rientro dalla sosta soffriamo sempre

Pertanto firmo per un pareggio. Anche 0 a 0 mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## Goro (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ci sarà da soffrire per la loro fisicità


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Io ci credo! Un bel gol di suso al 97esimo e via!
Ci vediamo a San Siro


----------



## zlatan (8 Ottobre 2018)

Partita chiave della nostra stagione. Il problema è questa stramaledettisima sosta. Sono decenni che non ne vinciamo una dopo la sosta. Se mi chiedessero di firmare per un pareggio, lo farei subito, rimarremmo a -4, la settimana dopo giocano a ROma con la Lazio e noi una partita difficile con la Samp. Poi c'è il recupero. Se tutto va come deve andare, il 31 con un pareggio nel derby, saremmo a +1. Tanta roba...MA per ora si sogna e basta. A livello mentale non perdere il derby sarebbe davvero fondamentale


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure qui dentro c'è ancora chi dice "Spalletti, loro hanno Spalletti, noi abbiamo Gattusohhhh", rendiamoci conto.
> 
> Loro giocano di melma, vincono non meritando, e sono tutti al settimo cielo.
> 
> ...



Ma tanto è inutile. L'inter sta vincendo letteralmente di fondoschiena. Ma poi solidi più o meno. La Spal s'è divorata di tutto ieri...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie A va in pausa per lasciare spazio alle nazionali. Alla ripresa, in programma il big match di giornata, il derby di Milano.
> 
> Inter - Milan si giocherà domenica 21 ottobre 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me un eventuale pareggio con l'inter potrebbe anche andare bene...il problema è che se dopo come al solito non vinciamo quelle da vincere tipo contro l'udinese siamo punto e a capo….



Dobbiamo sopratutto giocare con inteligenza ma resta una opportunità straordinaria per recuperare quello perso contro Empoli e Atalanta.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sopratutto giocare con inteligenza ma resta una opportunità straordinaria per recuperare quello perso contro Empoli e Atalanta.



Se guardi il nostro calendario e quello dell'Inter farei la firma per arriva all'ultimo mese a -1 da loro...che c'hanno Roma, Napoli e Juve... mentre noi roba tipo Parma, Frosinone, Bologna, Spal... Certo noi con le piccole non ci dobbiamo più permettere scherzi stile Empoli... 

Io un derby lo vorrei sempre vincere, ma un pareggio ad ottobre non è certo da buttar via, sopratutto se hai la forza di vincere il recupero con il Genoa.


----------



## Boomer (8 Ottobre 2018)

Le squadra sono abbastanza simili nei titolari. L'Inter ha più forza fisica , il Milan più tecnica. Poi nei derby può succedere di tutto.


----------



## impero rossonero (9 Ottobre 2018)

suso2, higuain,bonaventura...


----------



## shevchampions (9 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sensazione... creeremo il triplo delle loro occasioni da gol ma perderemo 2-1



Madonna santa sempre positivo tu eh? Ogni volta poi le prendi, tipo a Empoli ricordo bene. 

Comunque anche io firmerei per un pareggio, la sconfitta l'anno scorso al 90° ha tagliato le gambe a noi e messo le ali a loro. Temo particolarmente i calci da fermo, per il resto non mi piace molto l'Inter.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Ottobre 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Madonna santa sempre positivo tu eh? Ogni volta poi le prendi, tipo a Empoli ricordo bene.



come dissi anche dopo Empoli non è voler essere negativi, è che conosco i miei polli  
speriamo di asfaltarli comunque


----------



## vannu994 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Sarà un'agonia come tutti i derby... Io sarò allo stadio a soffrire! Comunque Vrsalijko e Brozovic hanno abbandonato il ritiro perchè "Infortunati", ma guarda un po' che sfortuna.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sensazione... creeremo il triplo delle loro occasioni da gol ma perderemo 2-1



Stessa sensazione. Siamo in quel periodo dell'anno in cui l'Inter gioca così così e la risolve con Kulo-vic.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stessa sensazione. Siamo in quel periodo dell'anno in cui l'Inter gioca così così e la risolve con Kulo-vic.



Matematico che sia così, raramente al Milan succede il contrario. Purtroppo a fine anno contano i punti, l'Inda ne ha già più di quelli che meriterebbe, noi meno, il problema è che quelli persi non tornano più, neanche vincendo con la Juventus.


----------



## sunburn (9 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Matematico che sia così, raramente al Milan succede il contrario. Purtroppo a fine anno contano i punti, l'Inda ne ha già più di quelli che meriterebbe, noi meno, il problema è che quelli persi non tornano più, neanche vincendo con la Juventus.



Vero, però io penso che per essere certi di raggiungere il nostro obiettivo dobbiamo arrivare a 75 punti. Ce ne mancano 63 con 31 partite da giocare. 19 vittorie e 6 pareggi. Le altre possiamo anche perderle.
Detta così sembra facile...


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Ottobre 2018)

Che ve lo dico a fare.. il mio sogno è Adani in commento con un gol al 95 dell'Uruguaiano Laxalt... garra charrua


----------



## James Watson (10 Ottobre 2018)

Non avete idea di quanto conti questo derby per me a livello famigliare.
Roba che mi sta salendo una tensione che sembra una partita di champions. Solo che le mie sensazioni non sono buone..


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2018)

Se rimaniamo concentrati per 95min possiamo vincere. Ma non bisognerà sbagliare niente o sicuro che icardi ci punisce. Spero di portarla a casa è da troppo tempo che non vinciamo contro sti qua....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Ottobre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Se rimaniamo concentrati per 95min possiamo vincere. Ma non bisognerà sbagliare niente o sicuro che icardi ci punisce. Spero di portarla a casa è da troppo tempo che non vinciamo contro sti qua....



Hai già dimenticato il derby di Coppa Italia dell'anno scorso?


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Hai già dimenticato il derby di Coppa Italia dell'anno scorso?



Parlavo del campionato.... se non sbaglio sono anni che non vinciamo..non ricordo l ultima


----------



## zlatan (10 Ottobre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Parlavo del campionato.... se non sbaglio sono anni che non vinciamo..forse 4 o 5....



L'ultima è il 3-0 con Sinisa se non sbaglio quindi 2 anni


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> L'ultima è il 3-0 con Sinisa se non sbaglio quindi 2 anni



Ecco graze, non mi ricordavo...con gol di alex, bacca e niang


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Sarà un'agonia come tutti i derby... Io sarò allo stadio a soffrire! Comunque Vrsalijko e Brozovic hanno abbandonato il ritiro perchè "Infortunati", ma guarda un po' che sfortuna.



bè anche romagnoli e cutrone ... anche se loro almeno un po' 'infortunati' lo sono


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Ottobre 2018)

Giugno 1985, semifinale di Coppa Italia
il Milan vince con gol di Icardi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Che ve lo dico a fare.. il mio sogno è Adani in commento con un gol al 95 dell'Uruguaiano Laxalt... garra charrua



Ahahaha da quell'episodio della telecronaca ho pensato la stessa cosa, anche un assist mi va bene


----------



## impero rossonero (16 Ottobre 2018)

skriniar ha fatto pena con la sua nazionale contro la repubblica ceka... higuain che contro l'inter...


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2018)

*La probabilissima formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Calabria (Abate)
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez (Laxalt)
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Calhanoglu
Suso
Higuain*


----------



## 7vinte (16 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Giugno 1985, semifinale di Coppa Italia
> il Milan vince con gol di Icardi



Ahahah


----------



## Aron (16 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabilissima formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria (Abate)
> ...




Formazione che non mi piace, ma il Milan di Gattuso vive sempre alla giornata


----------



## pazzomania (17 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Formazione che non mi piace, ma il Milan di Gattuso vive sempre alla giornata



??????


----------



## __king george__ (17 Ottobre 2018)

stanotte ho sognato che vincevamo 2-1...non so però quanto sia premonitore visto che il gol del vantaggio finale lo segnava Inzaghi...


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stanotte ho sognato che vincevamo 2-1...non so però quanto sia premonitore visto che il gol del vantaggio finale lo segnava Inzaghi...



Mangiato pesante a cena?


----------



## __king george__ (17 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Mangiato pesante a cena?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stanotte ho sognato che vincevamo 2-1...non so però quanto sia premonitore visto che il gol del vantaggio finale lo segnava Inzaghi...



Il primo gol l'ha fatto Kakà che "può suggerire per le punte ma anche saltare gli avversari e andare in gol lui stesso" cit.

Almeno tu certe cose le sogni, Silvio le vede ancora da sveglio


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2018)

*La probabilissima formazione del Milan secondo Sky

Donnarumma
Calabria 
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez 
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Calhanoglu
Suso
Higuain*


----------



## Aron (17 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabilissima formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



mah, incrociamo le dita


----------



## impero rossonero (18 Ottobre 2018)

saranno decisivi i primi 15 minuti...


----------



## EmmePi (18 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabilissima formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Sarò sconsiderato ma a questa formazione fare una sola variazione, Cutrone al posto di Calha.
Giocherei il derby a viso aperto a due vere punte. Tanto il turco non è decisivo, dovrebbe pescare il jolly ma ci credo poco lo faccia in un derby.


----------



## impero rossonero (18 Ottobre 2018)

povero skriniar...dovra' vedersela con higuain


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Guida per Inter Milan.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabilissima formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



*Anche per la Gazzetta Calabria al posto di Abate.*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Ottobre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche per la Gazzetta Calabria al posto di Abate.*



Benissimo. Forza Ragazzi!


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Ottobre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> povero skriniar...dovra' vedersela con higuain



Speriamo in passato nei big match Higuain ha sempre fallito.


----------



## davidelynch (18 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Speriamo in passato nei big match Higuain ha sempre fallito.



Eh sì difatti lo scorso inter juve non l'ha vinta lui da solo, per non parlare di Napoli Juve o Juve Milan per rimanere in Italia, veramente poco decisivo nei big match.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Guida per Inter Milan.*



*Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan

Inter (4-2-3-1): Handanović; Vrsaljko, de Vrij, Škriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini (Vecino, in dubbio per infortunio), Brozović; Politano, Nainggolan, Perišić; Icardi.

Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Çalhanoglu.*


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Ottobre 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Eh sì difatti lo scorso inter juve non l'ha vinta lui da solo, per non parlare di Napoli Juve o Juve Milan per rimanere in Italia, veramente poco decisivo nei big match.



questi non erano big match, la juve partiva nettamente da favorita contro inter e napoli....
per big match intendo la finale con l' argentina ai mondiali, o tutti i "classico" dove ha sempre floppato clamorosamente...
per non parlare delle partite serie in champions con la juve...
caratterialmente è sempre stato molto fragile, con i piedi è un fenomeno ma psicologicamente gli basta poco per crollare.


----------



## impero rossonero (18 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> questi non erano big match, la juve partiva nettamente da favorita contro inter e napoli....
> per big match intendo la finale con l' argentina ai mondiali, o tutti i "classico" dove ha sempre floppato clamorosamente...
> per non parlare delle partite serie in champions con la juve...
> caratterialmente è sempre stato molto fragile, con i piedi è un fenomeno ma psicologicamente gli basta poco per crollare.



tutto vero...ma comunque contro skriniar....


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan
> 
> Inter (4-2-3-1): Handanović; Vrsaljko, de Vrij, Škriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini (Vecino, in dubbio per infortunio), Brozović; Politano, Nainggolan, Perišić; Icardi.
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, R. Rodríguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuaín, Çalhanoglu.*



.


----------



## Tobi (19 Ottobre 2018)

Un pò di statistiche:

Inter:
Media gol / 1,5
Media tiri sbagliati / 55%
Assist / 9
Media Cross a buon fine / 0.79%
Parate / 24
Kilometri 109
Angoli 62
Gol di testa 3

Milan
Media gol / 2.14
Media tiri sbagliati / 38.5%
Assist 10
Media cross a buon fine / 1.37%
Parate / 14
Kilometri / 111
Angoli/ 47
Gol di testa 0

confrontando questi dati il Milan è stato superiore in quasi tutte le statistiche ad eccezione dei calci d'angolo e gol di testa. L inter sbaglia piu tiri, piu cross, corre meno, fa piu parate il portiere.


----------



## IlMusagete (19 Ottobre 2018)

Mi aspetto tanto dalle nostre mezzali, saranno fondamentali in transizione ma anche nel possesso dal basso, visto che ho l'impressione che la marcatura su Biglia di Nainggolan sarà asfissiante: Jack deve gestirsi con intelligenza ed essere lucido negli inserimenti, Kessie può essere l'uomo chiave per spezzare il loro centrocampo con qualche break dei suoi; importantissimo anche far correre tanto i loro esterni alti per renderli meno lucidi a supporto di Icardi, che non deve avere mezza palla giocabile.

Ho timore dei calci d'angolo contro o delle punizioni laterali, hanno 5-6 saltatori importanti e noi siamo dei nanetti da giardino, dobbiamo limitare questo tipo di situazione il più possibile.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Ottobre 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un pò di statistiche:
> 
> Inter:
> Media gol / 1,5
> ...



dobbiamo dargli zero occasioni su palla da fermo ... angoli, punizioni....


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto tanto dalle nostre mezzali, saranno fondamentali in transizione ma anche nel possesso dal basso, visto che ho l'impressione che la marcatura su Biglia di Nainggolan sarà asfissiante: Jack deve gestirsi con intelligenza ed essere lucido negli inserimenti, Kessie può essere l'uomo chiave per spezzare il loro centrocampo con qualche break dei suoi; importantissimo anche far correre tanto i loro esterni alti per renderli meno lucidi a supporto di Icardi, che non deve avere mezza palla giocabile.
> 
> Ho timore dei calci d'angolo contro o delle punizioni laterali, hanno 5-6 saltatori importanti e noi siamo dei nanetti da giardino, dobbiamo limitare questo tipo di situazione il più possibile.



senza contare che spesso Donna va a farfalle nei calci d'angolo xD


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Ottobre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> questi non erano big match, la juve partiva nettamente da favorita contro inter e napoli....
> per big match intendo la finale con l' argentina ai mondiali, o tutti i "classico" dove ha sempre floppato clamorosamente...
> per non parlare delle partite serie in champions con la juve...
> caratterialmente è sempre stato molto fragile, con i piedi è un fenomeno ma psicologicamente gli basta poco per crollare.



prima di tutto un derby non è una finale di CL... l'argentina è un caso a sè e secondo me è il caso più significativo che dimostra a chi pensa che nel calcio basti avere le punte per vincere tutto (Higuain Aguero Dybala Messi Icardi convocabili nella stessa squadra) che in realtà non è cosi. Al contrario la Spagna ha vinto tutto senza mai avere una punta veramente forte.

Higuain in CL nella juve ha segnato comunque 10 gol in 22 partite, fra cui tre gol fra andata e ritorno contro il Totthenam. L'anno scorso con il gol all'Inter all'89° in trasferta ha di fatto datto il colpo di grazia al campionato. Questa di Higuain non decisivo nelle partite chiave mi sembra una fregnaccia (al pari di Ibra poco decisivo in CL).


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo Sky*


----------



## 7vinte (19 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo Sky*



Spero fino all'ultimo che giochi Calabria


----------



## impero rossonero (19 Ottobre 2018)

e' uno peggio dell'altro....auguriamoci che torni il conti dell'atalanta al piu' presto....


----------



## kipstar (19 Ottobre 2018)

spero che hakan faccia la differenza....sarebbe arrivato il momento di alzare il livello e farci vincere partite del genere.
forza hakan....


----------



## Molenko (19 Ottobre 2018)

Secondo me sarà fondamentale non snaturare la nostra identità di gioco, superiore sul piano tecnico e dell'organizzazione a quella interista, anche a costo di portare tanti uomini sopra la linea del pallone e rischiare qualche ripartenza loro. Più l'esito della gara è incerto e più aumentano le possibilità che l'Inter esca dal campo con dei punti, considerando che loro hanno una solidità mentale e una tenacia (oltre a una gran fetta di fortuna) che gli permette di soverchiare l'esito della gara a proprio favore in qualsiasi momento, noi purtroppo ancora no. 
Temo tantissimo l'effetto San Siro, gli interisti caricheranno molto l'atmosfera, e noi abbiamo giocatori che spesso fanno fatica in certe condizioni (mi vengono in mente i primi 20' terribili di Cagliari). 
Sono convinto che possiamo vincere comunque. Niente paura.


----------



## Tobi (19 Ottobre 2018)

è chiaro quello che non dobbiamo fare, concedere angoli, quindi bisogna limitare i loro gioco sugli esterni


----------



## 666psycho (19 Ottobre 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> è chiaro quello che non dobbiamo fare, concedere angoli, quindi bisogna limitare i loro gioco sugli esterni



Piú che altro dobbiamo rimanere il più concentrati possibile e evitare errori individuali che in questo inizio di campionato ci somo costati punti.


----------



## odasensei (19 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo Sky*



Avrei messo Castillejo al posto di Calha per costringere i 2 terzini dell'Inter a stare più attenti dietro e limitare le sovrapposizioni agli esterni in fase offensiva ma vabbè
Suso contro Asamoah deve fare assolutamente la differenza


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà fondamentale non snaturare la nostra identità di gioco, superiore sul piano tecnico e dell'organizzazione a quella interista, anche a costo di portare tanti uomini sopra la linea del pallone e rischiare qualche ripartenza loro. Più l'esito della gara è incerto e più aumentano le possibilità che l'Inter esca dal campo con dei punti, considerando che loro hanno una solidità mentale e una tenacia (oltre a una gran fetta di fortuna) che gli permette di soverchiare l'esito della gara a proprio favore in qualsiasi momento, noi purtroppo ancora no.
> Temo tantissimo l'effetto San Siro, gli interisti caricheranno molto l'atmosfera, e noi abbiamo giocatori che spesso fanno fatica in certe condizioni (mi vengono in mente i primi 20' terribili di Cagliari).
> Sono convinto che possiamo vincere comunque. Niente paura.



Secondo me invece tatticamente non dobbiamo rischiare nulla e proprio nulla tra difesa/centrocampo, sicuramente una partita da giocare con personalità e inteligenza che di solito la vince chi sbaglia meno.


----------



## Molenko (19 Ottobre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece tatticamente non dobbiamo rischiare nulla e proprio nulla tra difesa/centrocampo, sicuramente una partita da giocare con personalità e inteligenza che di solito la vince chi sbaglia meno.



Alt, non dicevo che bisogna partire all'assalto e lasciare le praterie a Perisic e compagni, dico solo che sì l'Inter è forte e ha le armi per farci male in ripartenza, ma è anche quella più in grado di giocarla sui nervi e sulla fisicità, noi tecnicamente siamo più forti, giochiamo meglio e siamo in grado di controllare i ritmi, loro non quanto noi, per cui impostarla sulla difensiva serve a poco secondo me.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo Sky*



.


----------



## IlMusagete (19 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Alt, non dicevo che bisogna partire all'assalto e lasciare le praterie a Perisic e compagni, dico solo che sì l'Inter è forte e ha le armi per farci male in ripartenza, ma è anche quella più in grado di giocarla sui nervi e sulla fisicità, noi tecnicamente siamo più forti, giochiamo meglio e siamo in grado di controllare i ritmi, loro non quanto noi, per cui impostarla sulla difensiva serve a poco secondo me.



Esatto, anche perchè se c'è una cosa in cui siamo deficitari è proprio scappare all'indietro, in questo ci leggo un maggior senso nell'impiegare Abate al posto di Calabria che sull'allungo e sui recuperi offre più garanzie (anche se con Ignazio al derby devi farti il segno della croce, speriamo bene), perdendo naturalmente di qualità nelle sovrapposizioni in avanti.

Ordinati tra i reparti, puliti nel fraseggio e nelle uscite dal basso e soprattutto cinici negli ultimi metri e ce la portiamo a casa.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Alt, non dicevo che bisogna partire all'assalto e lasciare le praterie a Perisic e compagni, dico solo che sì l'Inter è forte e ha le armi per farci male in ripartenza, ma è anche quella più in grado di giocarla sui nervi e sulla fisicità, noi tecnicamente siamo più forti, giochiamo meglio e siamo in grado di controllare i ritmi, loro non quanto noi, per cui impostarla sulla difensiva serve a poco secondo me.



Capisco e sono d'accordo che dobbiamo cercare di controllare la partita, anche io chiarisco che per me non rischiare in difesa/centrocampo è giocare il più lontanamente della propria porta.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo Sky*



Se marchiamo brozovic,costringendo alla prima costruzione gagliardini, siamo già a metà dell'opera.
L'inter è scolastica, banale, lenta e macchinosa nella prima costruzione del gioco.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2018)

*Le formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo La Gazzetta*


----------



## Djici (20 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se marchiamo brozovic,costringendo alla prima costruzione gagliardini, siamo già a metà dell'opera.
> L'inter è scolastica, banale, lenta e macchinosa nella prima costruzione del gioco.



Probabilmente faranno la stessa cosa con noi con Radja su Biglia...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Probabilmente faranno la stessa cosa con noi con Radja su Biglia...



Ma noi solitamente abbassiamo jack e alziamo kessie tra le linee, quindi dovrebbero uscire per 'prenderci' in 3-4 uomini.
Quadro tattico che escluderei.
Noi invece se schermiamo brozo lasciamo all'inter gli inutili e scolastici passaggi di gagliardini sul terzino.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo La Gazzetta*



Finirà in Pareggiono come quasi sempre negli ultimi anni.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Ottobre 2018)

-1!!!! Ci siamo ormai! Forza Ragazzi!


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Inter e Milan secondo Sky*



.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Sembrano più completi sulla carta, speriamo bene.


----------



## impero rossonero (20 Ottobre 2018)

povera inter...


----------



## EmmePi (20 Ottobre 2018)

Oddio Abate titolare noooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Le probabili formazioni


----------



## Heaven (21 Ottobre 2018)

3-0 per i nerazzurri...


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Oddio Abate titolare noooooooooooooooo



Gioca Calabria


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Ottobre 2018)

In questa partita avrei preferito Abate a destra...Calabria ha sempre sofferto l'inserimento da dietro di esterni dotati di buona fisicità e colpo di testa. Sui traversoni che arrivano da destra e l'Inter propone molte volte questa soluzione lo vedo davvero male. Spero di sbagliarmi...anyway forza ragazzi!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sta partita non me la vedo, seguirò i commenti sul forum di tanto in tanto.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni




*Sky: Vecino giocherà titolare*


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Vecino giocherà titolare*



Al posto di chi ?
Gagliardini ?


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Speriamo si strappi tutto sto pagliaccio

Sto parlando di Vecino ovviamente


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Vecino giocherà titolare*



Tutta pretattica, ne ero sicuro. Ce l'hanno menata per una settimana con sta storia e poi gioca...ma non avevo dubbi.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky. Ultimissime news

**Inter (4-2-3-1), la probabile formazione: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, de Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Vecino, Brozovic; Politano, Nainggolan, Perisic; Icardi. 

Milan (4-3-3), la probabile formazione: Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso, Higuain, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

*Ufficiali

**Inter - Handanovic; Vrsaljko, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah, Vecino, Nainggolan, Politano, Perisic, Brozovic, Icardi*
*
Milan - Donnarumma; Calabria, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Suso, Higuain*


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Dai ragazzi stasera è fondamentale!!!

VINCERE!!!!

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Intanto c'è una tromba d'aria in atto a Milano. Ci sono anche i vigili del fuoco.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*Inter - Handanovic; Vrsaljko, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah, Vecino, Nainggolan, Politano, Perisic, Brozovic, Icardi*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> Milan - Donnarumma; Calabria, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Suso, Higuain*[/FONT]



Fuori Abate, mi basta questo.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **Inter - Handanovic; Vrsaljko, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah, Vecino, Nainggolan, Politano, Perisic, Brozovic, Icardi*
> *
> Milan - Donnarumma; Calabria, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Suso, Higuain*



La scelta di Calabria stupisce, coraggioso da parte di Gattuso rischiare Davide. Avrà solo critiche, però tenere fuori Abate è un grande segnale.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

forza ragazzi. Regalateci questa gioia!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT=&]*Inter - Handanovic; Vrsaljko, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah, Vecino, Nainggolan, Politano, Perisic, Brozovic, Icardi*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> Milan - Donnarumma; Calabria, Romagnoli, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessie, Calhanoglu, Suso, Higuain*[/FONT]



Ste partite le odio a morte.


----------



## kipstar (21 Ottobre 2018)

giochiamola smart


----------



## kekkopot (21 Ottobre 2018)

Forza Milan


----------



## Activia01 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non ho ben capito cosa raffiguri la coreografia del milan, qualcuno mi illumina?


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Inizio gara non malvagio...ma dobbiamo essere più cattivi nei contropiedi.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Partita prevedibilmente rognosa.
Higuain è di un altro livello.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gol momentaneamente annullato a Icardi.
VAR in corso.
Centrali nostri ridicoli.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bella uscita Donnarumma................


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Un gol comunque si mette sempre in preventivo quest'anno


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ennesima palla persa con i passaggetti...

SPAZZATE STA RAZZO DI PALLA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non ricordo una singola volta Dollarumma uscire negli angoli e prendere la palla tra le mani.. sempre con i pugni oppure non esce.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Come sempre uscite a caso di Donnarumma


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Possiamo finirla con questi passaggi nell area di rigore?
O li facciamo per convincere guardiola a venire da noi?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Manchiamo di fisicità.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

inizio nostro pessimo.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se si è rotto Biglia sono amari, amarissimi...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quanto è idiota sto Biglia, scarso e dannoso


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

si sta già scaldando bakayoko, pietà


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto è idiota sto Biglia, scarso e dannoso



L'hai rivisto il replay?


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto è idiota sto Biglia, scarso e dannoso



E' totalmente fallo di Naingollan...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> *Possiamo finirla con questi passaggi nell area di rigore?*
> O li facciamo per convincere guardiola a venire da noi?



Io divento matto con sta roba


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Nainggolan killer che si lamenta anche


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il fallo era di Nainggolan. Ma al VAR bevono?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

inter superiore sul piano fisico e caratteriale, finisce malissimo per me


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gli ha dato un pestone lo schifoso, altroché...


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se entra Bakayoko, posso anche spegnere.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Rivisto da dietro, quell'infame maiale di Nainngolan cerca il pestone.
Spero si spacchi un ginocchio oggi


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quanto odio Nainngolan


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bravo Donnarumma.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Entra Bacca-yoko. Aiuto!!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il fallo era di Nainggolan. Ma al VAR bevono?



e si è pure beccato il giallo, mentre naingolan nulla.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto è idiota sto Biglia, scarso e dannoso



Un fallo dello schifoso interista su un intervento che sarebbe andato a buon fine...e diamo contro a Biglia???


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Calhanoglu ha rotti i maroni


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

In diretta ho subito pensato "questo è scemo ora lo caccia" e invece il replay ha dato ragione a Biglia, dallo subito. E cosa avviene? Ammonizione per biglia


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi, sto vedendo il derby dalla cucina di un ostello da quattro soldi a Chachapoyas, Peru. Sono riuscito a collegarmi solo ora, forza Milan!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

già 2 volte che falciano biglia sulle caviglie sti cani.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Un fallo dello schifoso interista su un intervento che sarebbe andato a buon fine...e diamo contro a Biglia???



Ok essere milanisti e difendere a tutti i cosi il proprio giocatore, ma quella scivolata postava costare una gamba ed un rosso. E' stato "fortunato" che è Stato Niangollan a fare male. Ma l'entrata sarebbe stata killer


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Hanno deciso di far fuori Biglia


----------



## Davidoff (21 Ottobre 2018)

Finiamo in 10, segnatevelo. Ennesima culata dell'Inda.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Biglia nn esce sano oggi dal campo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hanno deciso di far fuori Biglia



Strategia...

Dovesse uscire entrerebbe bakayokoso e sarebbe un massacro...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Forse c'è giustizia. Nainggolan per terra dopo un contrasto con Biglia chiede il cambio.
Ball don't lie, direbbe Rasheed.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

G-o-d-o


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok essere milanisti e difendere a tutti i cosi il proprio giocatore, ma quella scivolata postava costare una gamba ed un rosso. E' stato "fortunato" che è Stato Niangollan a fare male. Ma l'entrata sarebbe stata killer



Ok essere contro un giocatore a tutti i costi ma quella scivolata, se Nainggolan non avesse allungato il piede sul suo, sarebbe andata sul pallone come tante altre in un gara. L'interista non cerca il pallone con il passo ma solo la gamba avversaria per il fallo...e infatti cade chiedendo direttamente il giallo

P.S.: Godo come un matto per la sua uscita prematura


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Forse c'è giustizia. Nainggolan per terra dopo un contrasto con Biglia chiede il cambio.
> Ball don't lie, direbbe Rasheed.



Sheed


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ovvia la volontà, in pieno stile nerazzurro, di buttarla tutta nell'isteria


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Vecino è entrato in gioco pericoloso 2 volte...entra in ritardo Suso e chiedono il giallo.
Interisti melmosi....


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Sheed


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Certo che possibile contropiede, Jack si ferma e poi si ritorna al portiere.

Boh...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma cos'è? La sagra della simulazione interista?


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è? La sagra della simulazione interista?



Bravo. Loro picchiano come fabbri, ma al primo contatto si gettano urlando.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

dietro cmq balliamo ogni volta che loro buttano un pallone in mezzo.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dietro cmq balliamo ogni volta che loro buttano un pallone in mezzo.



Era la partita di Caldara


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque finché continueremo a far giocare di più donnarumma che higuain non andremo lontano


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

stiamo giocando male,,,


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ai punti...decisamente meglio loro finora


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Stiamo giocando come giocherebbe il Chievo contro l'Inter comunque, questo mi dispiace, qualcosa non va nell'approccio tattico della partita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non ho capito perché i centrocampisti nostri non pressano.


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2018)

di questo passo non reggiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

musacchio non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

speriamo di tenere lo 0 a 0 fino alla fine del primo tempo


----------



## __king george__ (21 Ottobre 2018)

ehh ma il giuoco che fa il milan……..


----------



## kekkopot (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ci stanno facendo il culo...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Madonna che schifo che facciamo.

Sveglia!


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Fisicamente prendiamo sempre le mazzate, SEMPRE.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Higuain nn ha ricevuto una palla, che sia una, giocabile o che lo possa diventare giocabile


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

io spero calino nel II tempo


----------



## Davidoff (21 Ottobre 2018)

Finora siamo stati ridicoli. Zero assoluto.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non ne posso più di questo (Non) allenatore che abbiamo.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ehh ma il giuoco che fa il milan……..



Sono gettati in campo come si fa col prezzemolo sul pesce


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Peccato per il fuorigioco...Musacchio grande intervento comunque


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

fanbagno, stavo già esultando come una pazza.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ci stanno facendo il culo...



A dir poco,siamo ridicoli in ogni zona del campo,ne carne ne pesce,il nulla cosmico.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ne posso più di questo (Non) allenatore che abbiamo.



Manco io.... L`antiefficacia

Speriamo capisca è cambi qualcosa tatticamente tra primo e secondo tempo perché così non va


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se la Dava ad Higuain anziché a musacchio...


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Higuain nn ha ricevuto una palla, che sia una, giocabile o che lo possa diventare giocabile



Chiedere a Bonaventura nel contropiede precedente


----------



## Zenos (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ok Gattuso vuol difendere lo 0 a 0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Vanno al cross e si smarcano con una facilità estrema


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Altri 4 minuti di sofferenza.. Calha ma che fai


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Male male...

Ogni volta che scendono hanno occasioni pulite...


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

dai metti borini super mister


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Chi dà contro a Gattuso vorrei capire che cambi farebbe, perchè per me questa partita sta mostrando un nostro limite che non dipende certo dall'allenatore.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Malissimo. Queste sono le partite in cui è evidente del perché si chiede una mezzala al posto di Bonaventura. Non passa mai la palla, o se lo fa i tempi sono sempre in ritardo, vanificando qualsiasi possibile scenario offensivo. Vedasi Higuain che ancora lo starà bestemmiando. Difensivamente parlando molle e distratto.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Questo piede a martello di Perisic nulla eh


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Finiamo in 9


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma come 3 ammonizioni a 0, questa di Calabria sacrosanta ma loro stanno randellando dal primo


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

3 gialli nostri e sti qua menano come fabbri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bonaventura, Calhanoglu e Suso... I tre di maggior qualità sono tre palle mosce. Non ci sono mai quando serve davvero.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Malissimo. Queste sono le partite in cui è evidente del perché si chiede una mezzala al posto di Bonaventura. Non passa mai la palla, o se lo fa i tempi sono sempre in ritardo, vanificando qualsiasi possibile scenario offensivo. Vedasi Higuain che ancora lo starà bestemmiando. Difensivamente parlando molle e distratto.



Vero, Bonaventura é un grande limite. Troppo facile esaltarlo quando segna con il Chievo, ma per un gol al Chievo che fa rallenta almeno dieci azioni a partita


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il turco impresentabile comunque.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Malissimo. Queste sono le partite in cui è evidente del perché si chiede una mezzala al posto di Bonaventura. Non passa mai la palla, o se lo fa i tempi sono sempre in ritardo, vanificando qualsiasi possibile scenario offensivo. Vedasi Higuain che ancora lo starà bestemmiando. Difensivamente parlando molle e distratto.



Il problema fondamentale è che Bonaventura non è e non sarà mai una mezzala, mi chiedo perchè Gattuso non riesca a capire questo.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Vero, Bonaventura é un grande limite. Troppo facile esaltarlo quando segna con il Chievo, ma per un gol al Chievo che fa rallenta almeno dieci azioni a partita



Perchè non sà giocare a calcio.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Meglio negli ultimi 5 minuti in cui abbiamo creato più che in tutti i 40 precedenti.
Siamo comunque vivi e sullo 0-0...ADESSO ANDIAMO A VINCERLA!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

derby bruttissimo che non vinceremo mai


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2018)

Male per i primi 20 minuti, poi siamo venuti fuori meglio ma l'Inter sta creando le situazioni migliori


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Primo tempo penoso. Non possiamo reggerne un altro così. Loro sembrano avere più di tutto, energie, motivazione, dominio del centrocampo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> derby bruttissimo che non vinceremo mai


Ma figurati.. questa finirà in pareggio come al solito.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Ottobre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, Calhanoglu e Suso... I tre di maggior qualità sono tre palle mosce. Non ci sono mai quando serve davvero.



quello nel mezzo in particolare...jack e suso almeno ogni tanto qualcosa fanno...ma il turco fa proprio ridere tutte le partite..


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Ottobre 2018)

Qua il limite tecnico del nostro centrocampo è evidente. Non parliamo poi della netta differenza fisica. 

l'Inter ci ha imbrigliati per bene.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

7 tiri, nemmeno uno in porta...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

Partita veramente orrenda nostra, è una fortuna non aver preso gol fin ora. Troppo lontano dalla porta giochiamo. Servisse almeno a difendere meglio star così indietro...


----------



## Davidoff (21 Ottobre 2018)

Arbitraggio a senso unico, per il resto abbiamo fatto pena. Centrocampo nullo, per di più giochiamo contro Vecino, Valero ed Epic Brozo, non proprio i centrocampisti del Real... Bisogna assolutamente acquistare un paio di giocatori lì in mezzo, altrimenti non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Certo che quelli martellano e noi veniamo ammoniti. Biglia o esce infortunato od espulso. Nn so quale sia peggio


----------



## IlMusagete (21 Ottobre 2018)

Finora Bonaventura INGUARDABILE, non difende le linee di passaggio, non ripiega all'indietro, non accelera palla al piede, non è pericoloso davanti, NIENTE DI NIENTE


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2018)

Higuain mai imbeccato da nessuno, calha e Bonaventura in particolare stanno rallentando molte azioni


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Male.
Fisicamente ci stanno massacrando, per fortuna reggono i terzini contro soprattutto Perisic.

I peggiori:
Donnarumma: 4 palo della luce
Musacchio: 4 non ci sta capendo niente, soffre tantissimo la velocità e la forza degli avversari, in questa partita ci voleva Caldara.
Bonaventura: 3 non sà giocare a calcio, spero che Higuain o Gattuso lo prendano a sberle nell'intervallo
Chalanoglu: 4 palle mosce.

Rino non può inventarsi grancchè, l'Inter fisicamente è molto più forte, si può cambiare qualcosa sulla sx, innanzi tutto inserendo Laxalt per Jack, poi Cutrone per Chala in un ipotetico 4-4-2 più equilibrato.

Serve comunque una scossa.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Ottobre 2018)

Campo completamente regalato all'avversario, rintanati negli ultimo 30 metri. Che schifo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

L'unica è sperare nell'ingresso di cutrone a mezz'ora dalla fine per cambiare un po' atteggiamento


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.. questa finirà in pareggio come al solito.



Di solito questi derby li pareggiamo o perdiamo.
Vinciamo solo quando siamo superiori dall'inizio... 
E poi sono secoli che non vinciamo quando è in casa l'Inter


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il risultato sembra scritto... Vediamo se rientriamo diversamente in campo


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## uolfetto (21 Ottobre 2018)

ma chalanoglu se è un periodo che non è in forma si potrebbe pure panchinare prima o poi. oppure è vietato?


----------



## hiei87 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Da anni non vedevo tanta differenza tra noi e loro.


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Ottobre 2018)

Serve assolutamente cambiare qualcosa......


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mi auguro comunque che l’abbia preparata per soffrire nel primo tempo e dare tutto nel secondo tempo, visto che non teniamo 90 minuti di costanza. Con questi non puoi mollare fino al 90esimo.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2018)

Penserei veramente ad un 442.
Calha non sta toccando palla, come da inizio stagione.
Se Jack non dovesse svegliarsi in questo inizio secondo tempo ci butterei Laxalt.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma Suso...aveva fatto bene e poi si è fatto rimontare da Borja Valero...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma il platinato che si sta scaldando è borini???


----------



## 6Baresi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Questa squadra non ha la minima idea di come gestire un contropiede...


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

che pena , che strazio


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

voglio cutrone. 

fuori jack o il turco.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

In questo momento Suso e Calha sono davvero inutili


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> voglio cutrone.
> 
> fuori jack o il turco.



metterà borini cutrone sole se stiamo sotto


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.. questa finirà in pareggio come al solito.



Dove firmo


----------



## 6Baresi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quel microcefalo di kessiè non tiene una palla che sia una.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Biglia


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il nostro centrocampo è così sgangherato tatticamente che fa tenerezza quando siamo in possesso.


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> In questo momento Suso e Calha sono davvero inutili



pensare che sono quelli che in teoria devono infiammare il gioco


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

ma BASTA con sto Malaventura


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

attacchiamo in pochissimi.. in area c'è io deserto dei tartari. non so davvero come si possa far male..


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Che robaccia.
Il primo tempo non mi è piaciuto: soffrire Politano è ridicolo.
Si continuano a vedere ca*ate sul gioco basso da dietro. Donnarumma e Biglia stavano per fare il patatrac.
Sterilità offensiva, my friend.
Si è alzato il livello degli avversari e siamo spariti.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

E vai con i passaggetti...

Solo per questi chiederei la testa di gattuso...


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Firmerei per il pareggio ma un derby è un derby:
Fuori jack e calha e dentro cutrone e laxalt


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ci sta ammonendo tutti. Ma cambi?


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

io comunque settimane venni bannato in una discussione sull'Inda.
Oggi mi pare lampante che aldilà della fortuna questi abbiano una rosa più completa e soprattutto fisicamente sono squadra "europea" (e vincono spessp anche per quello).
oggi gap imbarazzante..


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

vorrei fosse già il 90esimo....


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Suso protesta, ma il giallo era giusto: se gli tiri la maglia, che pretendi?


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Cambiamo qualcosa o aspettiamo di prendere il gol?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Avranno avuto almeno 6-7 occasioni da goal nette.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Una sofferenza come non ne provavo da tempo.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bonaventura maledettooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

jack inguardabile stasera.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

ma cosa fa bonaventura


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non la passa mai.mai.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il centrocampo, siamo sempre lì. Da anni.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Cambi! Spezziamo questo ritmo a tutti i costi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

metti Cutrone


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Si gioca ad una porta...


----------



## malos (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non vedo l'ora che finisca st'agonia


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Il centrocampo, siamo sempre lì. Da anni.



E ci si scandalizza quando si chiedono innesti li, soprattutto nella mezzala sinistra.


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma cosa fa bonaventura



Ma si dai...rinnoviamolo e diamogli 3 milioni di martellate sui denti!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Io comunque dico che a centravanti invertiti ci avrebbero ia fatto un paio di gol


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se la buttiamo lunga, siamo leggeri e la prendono loro.
Se la giochiamo con la difesa, ci pressano, andiamo in confusione, la perdiamo e la prendono loro.
Non c'è verso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Calhanoglu cancerogeno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il turco ha evidenti problemi di altra natura, è impresentabile in questo momento. Deve risolverli e poi tornare a giocare


----------



## Alfabri (21 Ottobre 2018)

Massacrati... Indecenti Calhanoglu e Bonaventura, al limite dell'inqualificabile Kessie


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Dai che se li pressiamo vanno in difficoltà.

Di a sta squadra di salire gattuso


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Povero Higuain...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lo togliamo Calhanoglu?
Ah, dimenticavo la regola 10.4 di Elliott, imposta a quel poverino di Gattuso: "E' proibito fare cambi fino al 75'. E solo se necessario".


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Suso per me non finisce la partita...è già ammonito e ha rischiato 2 volte su Asamoah.

Jack inutile...Calha abulico...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

per me prendiamo gol all'84' e poi fa il primo cambio


----------



## Zenos (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non farà mai entrare Cutrone sullo 0 a 0.


----------



## 6Baresi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ci regalano i palloni e noi subito li rendiamo loro...


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Avete rottoooooooooooooo....gattuso cambia lazzo


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il nostro centrocampo, se mai è esistito, ora non esiste più. E' praticamente un reparto vuoto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Squadre ben peggiori della nostra hanno messo in difficoltà l'inter...

Certo che se giochi così, hai poche speranze pure con il frosinone...


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ho sempre difeso Calhanoglu, ma questo ha fatto 5 partite buone in un anno e mezzo, direi anche basta, via via


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Manco un contropiede... che squadra scemi


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma guarda se Patrick deve fare il terzino sinistro. Fare il 4-4-2 no


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma non abbiamo foga, nn ci muoviamo e non riusciamo a tenere la palla. Come si fa ad avere ancora questi problemi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Male ancora Chala... 

Peccato, credevo/speravo che quest'anno sbocciasse definitivamente, ma le questioni familiari temo ne abbiano compromesso lo spirito e la serenità...


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

cutrone esterno sx


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se sto ********** non passa al 4-4-2 giuro su dio che mi prendo un ban.. Ma vedi se cutrone deve crossare, sto sclerando mannaggia Eva


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E ci si scandalizza quando si chiedono innesti li, soprattutto nella mezzala sinistra.



Concordo. Urgono a gennaio rinforzi a centrocampo, specialmente a sinistra e possibilmente *di ruolo*.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Spostare Bonaventura sulla fascia sinistra e mettere Cutrone in attacco insieme a Higuain è chiedere troppo? Dobbiamo difenderci per forza con 9 uomini dietro la linea della palla? 8 non bastano?!


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Non vediamo palla con l'Inter...che tristezza


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma no Suso...ma che tiro loffa ha fatto???


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Le Mozzarelle


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma un laxalt o castelletto?


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Dai cheche va già un pelo meglio con la squadra più alta... Daje!


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bakayoko non ci credo


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

bAKA DAI METTILA TU!!!


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bakayoko... si sarà fatto male kessie. Esterni no però.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

puntuale come le tasse, l'entrata di bakayoko  che noia


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ostia Cadrega.

Sicuro ci segna da 30 metri questo


----------



## 6Baresi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Cambio tra ignoranti...


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma che cambio è Kessiè con Bakayoko? Questo è un pericolo vagante...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Che tristezza Rino....che tristezza


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

finisce 0-0 questa partaccia

Ma no Gattuso grandissimo allenatore cit amici di Gattuso addetti ai lavori


----------



## SmokingBianco (21 Ottobre 2018)

4-4-2 adesso


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mi piange il cuore a vedere patrick sull’esterni


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sul 3-0 ci sta gestire in questo modo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ci danno a disposizione tre cambi, ma ne facciamo due. Bo


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

l'utilità di bakayoko.....mamma che pacco. 

molle come uno stracchino e riesce pure a farsi ammonire.


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Bakayoko farebbe fatica anche in serie D ragazzi. Non ho mai visto una cosa simile.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

E' riuscito ad ammonirceli tutti?
Dentro Abate. Un'ambulanza, grazie.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Bakayoko farebbe fatica anche in serie D ragazzi. Non ho mai visto una cosa simile.



.


----------



## 6Baresi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Eccolo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

lol Donnarumma


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

aNDATE TUTTI A FARE IN ....

COMPLIMENTI A DONNARUMMA E COMPLIMENTI A GATTUSO


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

ed ecco che modigliani di stocà va a viole con i suoi 6 milioni.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Dollarumma in tribuna fino a Giugno.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

giusto che la squadra più forte vinca... siamo inguardabili


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Giusto così, Donnarumma vada pure a nascondersi dalla vergogna.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Preparata e gestita malissimo da quello in panchina. Basta. Che finisca l’anno oppure no e vada via. E non mi parlate più di allenatore che ha potenzialità.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Panchiniamo sto mediocre di un portiere si o no?


----------



## Anguus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Risultato giusto, questo punto era un furto!! Qualcuno spieghi a Gattuso cos'è un Derby e come si gioca! 90 minuti a difendere uno zero a zero, vergognoso


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Esonerare questa sera il demente.

BASTA PD


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Giusto così, servono ste lezioni per non giocare per lo 0-0. 90 minuti senza provare minimamente a vincerla questa partita. Sconfitta strameritata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Zona inter


----------



## kYMERA (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sempre nel recupero. Assurdo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

Squadra ridicola ed un allenatore scarso e sopravvalutato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso comunque non si può vedere.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Ottobre 2018)

Vattene Gattuso... Hai rotto!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

E ti pareva.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mammamia Abate


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giusto così, *servono legnate sui denti* per non giocare per lo 0-0. 90 minuti senza provare minimamente a vincerla questa partita. Sconfitta strameritata.



fixed


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Ottobre 2018)

******* donnarumma e ******* Gattuso


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Qualsiasi portiere di serie A è migliore di Donnarumma, questo diventerà il nuovo Abate


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ma quello lo paghiamo pure? Ha avuto un'involuzione pazzesca. Reina titolare


----------



## Zenos (21 Ottobre 2018)

Voleva gestire lo 0 a 0...tornasse al Pisa


----------



## malos (21 Ottobre 2018)

Giusto così. E comunque grazie bimbominkia. 6 milioni di calci nel culo ti meriti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

12 punti in 8 partite. ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## ARKANA (21 Ottobre 2018)

Scandaloso


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

6 milioni...donnarumma prende 6 milioni....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

fancool tutti....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Ottobre 2018)

Abbiamo fatto schifo ed è stato giusto perdere, il resto sono chiacchiere


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sconfitta meritata, un atteggiamento VERGOGNOSO per 90 minuti senza fare un azzo.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Ottobre 2018)

GIUSTO cosi...nulla da aggiungere


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

stesso, identico Derby del ritorno dello scorso anno.
Conte ci fa proprio schifo eh..


----------



## Konrad (21 Ottobre 2018)

E comunque ancora una volta Abate e Derby richiamano un gatto nero a grattarsi i maroni


----------



## elpacoderoma (21 Ottobre 2018)

Pepe Reina


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Hanno vinto su tutti i fronti, altro che quarto posto..

Juve
Napoli
Inter
Lazio


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Rassegnazione totale. Sconfitta meritata, in altre occasioni prendere un gol nel recupero mi avrebbe fatto impazzire, stasera solo rassegnazione. Tristezza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2018)

Risultato logico dopo un secondo tempo imbarazzante un cui non abbiamo tenuto un pallone

Musacchio e donnarumma imbarazzanti sul gol


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Stagione andata. Complimenti all’allenatore per la dedizione allo 0-0. Abbiamo 2 esterni decenti e non ne ha messo nessuno, facendo fare al povero patrick l’esterno contro avversari più veloci di lui. FOLLE e incompetente. Spero che venga fatto accomodare subito via. Purtroppo siamo stati sfortunati nell’affrontare il Chievo e un Sassuolo presuntuoso, almeno ce lo saremmo tolti di torno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ora è troppo tardi per esonerare il fallito del nostro allenatore. Mettere cutrone esterno... Dio mio che incapace indegno. Peggio di Montella


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ennesima grande stagione. Complimenti a tutti, menzione speciale per Gattuso e Donnarumma. Cutrone esterno sinistro una chicca...
Zimbelli d’Italia da 10 anni. Rose ridicole per società ridicole.


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Abate dopo questa possiamo anche spedirlo sulla luna..
insieme a Donnarumma magari..


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sempre nel recupero. Assurdo.



parliamo di interonaculona ancora mi raccomando.. ci hanno dato una lezione che metabolizzo a marzo..


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ci fosse stato un qualsiasi altro allenatore al posto di Gattuso ora sarebbe stato fustigato. Nn puoi giocare per il pareggio. Nn puoi. Bisogna cambiare


----------



## Anguus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Diamo la colpa a Donnarumma, 90 minuti giocati a una porta perché abbiamo un allenatore da provinciale e la colpa è di Donnarumma, ma per favore va..RISULTATO SACROSANTO! E sono contento così alla luce di come ha impostato la partita! Cutrone terzino sinistro mi ha messo, ma dai!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

1 punto o 0 cambia poco, ma non è questo il punto. 

non abbiamo giocato. 
uno schifo unico, credo che handanovic abbia i guanti immacolati.


----------



## kipstar (21 Ottobre 2018)

non capisco proprio la gestione della partita....quando è matematico che almeno un gol a partita lo prendiamo.
se poi invece siamo veramente così deboli rispetto a loro...beh ok. ma non ci credo che sia così.
E' stata proprio sbagliata la gestione.....


----------



## hiei87 (21 Ottobre 2018)

0 tiri in porta. Squadra messa in campo in maniera terrificante.


----------



## varvez (21 Ottobre 2018)

L'importante è che il Milan sia ai milanisti, Gattuso Leonardo Maldini, etc. Poi che sappiano fare bene il loro lavoro è un dettaglio, il Milan ai milanisti. Spero che la potente Elliot si sia resa conto della guida tecnica di questa squadra, al netto di giocatori da 6° posto + Higuain.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Siamo l'anticalcio proprio, non sappiamo fare niente, ma Gattuso è uno che farà strada"cit


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sconfitta comunque meritatissima, secondo tempo dominato totalmente dall'Inter, niente da dire


----------



## The P (21 Ottobre 2018)

(NON) Giocare un derby cosi e' proprio una vergogna. Vergognosi tutti. Da gattuso ai calciatori


----------



## Love (21 Ottobre 2018)

partita persa da gattuso...ha improntato una partita sulla difensiva...ha voluto solo difendere...addirittura quando è entrato cutrone non è passato al 442 che tanto speravo...se ce la giocavamo non arrivavamo a tutto questo...donnarumma poi che te lo dico a fare...ma per favore...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Abbiamo perso per colpa di un portiere scarso. Non dico che meritavamo di vincere, ma neanche di essere beffati così nel finale.


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2018)

Abbiamo perso a causa dell'errore di Donnarumma, ma la prestazione è sempre la solita.
Il Milan di Gattuso è questo da mesi, dal dopo Arsenal. Si fa un passo avanti e poi due indietro. Se ne fanno due avanti, e subito dopo uno indietro.

L'asticella non si alza mai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Diamo la colpa a Donnarumma, 90 minuti giocati a una porta perché abbiamo un allenatore da provinciale e la colpa è di Donnarumma, ma per favore va..RISULTATO SACROSANTO! E sono contento così alla luce di come ha impostato la partita! Cutrone terzino sinistro mi ha messo, ma dai!



Gattuso è un incapace ma Donnarumma è una pippa, quella roba che ha fatto non si può vedere.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Ottobre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> parliamo di interonaculona ancora mi raccomando.. ci hanno dato una lezione che metabolizzo a marzo..



Beh ora non esageriamo, non è che hanno fatto sta gran partita anche loro. Un pareggio non scandalizzava nessuno.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

Vergognoso l'atteggiamento, vergognoso perderla così.
Gattuso per come l'ha preparata e i giocatori per come l'hanno giocata si vergognino e vadano a studiare un po' di gioco del calcio.
L'Inter ha tenuto il pallino tutto il tempo ed è giusto che l'abbia vinta.
Ci tengo a ringraziare chi ha comprato e chi ha fatto entrare Bakayoko, come giocare in 10.
Per il resto, solita storia: centrocampo non pervenuto e senza quello non si va da nessuna parte.

Donnarumma 0
Calabria 5
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 6
Rodriguez 6
Kessiè 4
Biglia 6
Bonaventura 4,5
Suso 5
Higuain 4,5
Calhanoglu 4

Abate sv
Cutrone 6

Gattuso 3: preparata per non prenderle, cambi tardivi e alla _ca**um_. 

Dichiarazioni di Raiola in settimana?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso a causa dell'errore di Donnarumma, ma la prestazione è sempre la solita.
> Il Milan di Gattuso è questo da mesi, dal dopo Arsenal. Si fa un passo avanti e poi due indietro. Se ne fanno due avanti, e subito dopo uno indietro.
> 
> L'asticella non si alza mai.




I passi in avanti non si fanno mai. Capitano vittorie casuali e si pensa a passi in avanti. Gente che si fa le pippe su vittorie con chievo e sassuolo. Da dopo arsenal sempre peggio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 1 punto o 0 cambia poco, ma non è questo il punto.
> 
> non abbiamo giocato.
> uno schifo unico, credo che handanovic abbia i guanti immacolati.



Cambia invece, perchè non dai 3 punti a loro.


----------



## ilcondompelato (21 Ottobre 2018)

Fuori dalle palle tu e tutta la tua famiglia


----------



## Pit96 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sembrava l'ultimo derby. Preparata malissimo. Qua bisogna dirlo, Gattuso ha grandi colpe, la squadra non è nemmeno scesa in campo

P.S. Donnarumma non lo voglio più vedere per un po'


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Madonna che nervoso.. che nervoso.

E so già che ci saranno crociate per difendere il coso che abbiamo in panca: "eh ma Donnarumma".


Uno che mi gioca il derby così deve scomparire nella fossa delle marianne.


----------



## Wildbone (21 Ottobre 2018)

Squadra di una pochezza fisica assurda. Può giusto fare 70% di possesso palla contro le squadre dalla 15a posizione in giù in Serie A, che sono tutte scandalose, chi più chi meno. Per il resto, oltre che fisicamente, siamo stati dominati tatticamente. Chalanoglu va panchinato; non mi importa se gioca Borini, ma lui non può assolutamente stare in campo in queste condizioni. Bonaventura oggi ha rallentato 3/4 possessi (tra cui due contropiedi) che meriterebbe anche lui di stare in panca qualche partita. Il resto è una squadra che fisicamente è inesistente e piena di giocatori che, se giocano male, fanno più danni della grandine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quello che fa più impressione è l'assenza totale di gioco, nel secondo tempo non abbiamo creato NULLA, e ad occhio il possesso palla sarà stato 70-30 per loro, bah

Cambi terribili


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2018)

Abbiamo fatto schifo ma sto portiere sta diventando una roba imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per colpa di un portiere scarso. Non dico che meritavamo di vincere, ma neanche di essere beffati così nel finale.



in realtà lo strameritavamo quel gol lì...
finire 0-0 e in 11 (visti i tanti ammoniti) sarebbe stato un miracolo

pazzesco ha segnato l'inter e non me n'è fregato un 'azz


----------



## Davidoff (21 Ottobre 2018)

Ridicoli, giocatori e allenatore. Ma pensavate davvero di poter arrivare quarti? Se continuiamo così fatichiamo pure ad andare in Europa League.


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sembrava l'ultimo derby. Preparata malissimo. Qua bisogna dirlo, Gattuso ha grandi colpe, la squadra non è nemmeno scesa in campo
> 
> P.S. Donnarumma non lo voglio più vedere per un po'



Per me si è stufato. Non è più lucido e concentrato come prima. Gioca perché deve giocare, ma non perché ci tiene.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in realtà lo strameritavamo quel gol lì...
> finire 0-0 e in 11 (visti i tanti ammoniti) sarebbe stato un miracolo
> 
> *pazzesco ha segnato l'inter e non me n'è fregato un 'azz*



E' questa la cosa drammatica, stessa sensazione.


----------



## varvez (21 Ottobre 2018)

"Eh ma la preparazione con Gattuso vedrete come corrono"

Siamo arrivati secondi su tutte le palle


----------



## Zenos (21 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 1 punto o 0 cambia poco, ma non è questo il punto.
> 
> non abbiamo giocato.
> uno schifo unico, credo che handanovic abbia i guanti immacolati.



Cambia tantissimo invece...sono 3 punti importantissimi regalati ad una rivale per la zona CL


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se le partite durassero 45 minuti Gattuso sarebbe imbattuto, purtroppo per lui 90 minuti arroccati nella propria area sono troppi


----------



## Nils (21 Ottobre 2018)

Risultato giusto, rimane l'amarezza di non averla giocata,
non abbiamo uno straccio di contropiedista in squadra e Rino gioca con un baricentro da Benevento,
allora piuttosto schiera sulle ali Laxalt e Castellito.

Suso e Chala non possono giocare assieme, sono uno l'alternativa all'altro e nessuno dei due è un attaccante.


----------



## CIppO (21 Ottobre 2018)

Che pena.

Bakayoko Ono lo vedrei bene a trainare i risciò a Calcutta.


----------



## mabadi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me si è stufato. Non è più lucido e concentrato come prima. Gioca perché deve giocare, ma non perché ci tiene.



speriamo sia vera la storia di Marotta e Conte a gennaio


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sincemente un derby simile nemmeno con Inzaghi lo ricordo.. umiliazione totale. non invidio i rossoneri che abitano a Milano


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in realtà lo strameritavamo quel gol lì...
> finire 0-0 e in 11 (visti i tanti ammoniti) sarebbe stato un miracolo
> 
> pazzesco ha segnato l'inter e non me n'è fregato un 'azz


L'inter ha fatto più possesso, ma di occasioni concrete ne ha avute pochissime ed avrà fatto un numero di tiri in porta simile al nostro. La differenza, oltre alla mediocrità della nostra squadra, l'ha fatta SOPRATTUTTO, il nostro "portiere". Nel calcio conta il risultato.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

CIppO ha scritto:


> Che pena.
> 
> Bakayoko Ono lo vedrei bene a trainare i risciò a Calcutta.


Traore 2.0. Un'oscenità totale, mammamia.


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sconfitta meritatissima al di la della papera colossale di Donnarumma.
Non volevamo vincere.
Volevamo solo non perdere.
Non abbiamo creato nulla.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta.... gioco zero...higuain non ha toccato palla .... abbiamo sofferto tutta la partita... cambi penosi...auguriamoci che gattuso ci sia anche l'anno prossimo .... una pena infinita.... andiamo avanti cosi' ?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quando la smetterete di fare i tifosi-e-basta e guarderete in faccia la realtà vivrete questa sconfitta in maniera meno traumatica. Al dì là dell'errore del singolo, oggi l'Inter è stata superiore al Milan, non abbiamo giocato perchè non ce lo hanno permesso, sono stati superiori sia tecnicamente che fisicamente. Sono questi i nostri giocatori, si può parlare di prestazione opaca per Suso e Chala ma il resto della rosa ha limiti evidenti, non si possono fare miracoli. Però, se volete, date la colpa a solo uno a caso tra Gattuso, Abate, Donnarumma o un Cinese sotto casa.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'inter ha fatto più possesso, ma di occasioni concrete ne ha avute pochissime ed avrà fatto un numero di tiri in porta simile al nostro. La differenza, oltre alla mediocrità della nostra squadra, l'ha fatta SOPRATTUTTO, il nostro "portiere". Nel calcio conta il risultato.



Ne ha avute pochissime? Io ne ho contate almeno 5, oltre il goal.


----------



## fra29 (21 Ottobre 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ci fosse stato un qualsiasi altro allenatore al posto di Gattuso ora sarebbe stato fustigato. Nn puoi giocare per il pareggio. Nn puoi. Bisogna cambiare



recidivo oltrettutto visto il derby di primavera (là Icardi ci graziò)


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2018)

ancora a parlare di sta zona champions.....qua è già tanto se si arriva in europa league.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

tutti a dare colpa a Donnarumma che io personalmente non lo soporto .. ma la verita e che Gattuso si deve vergognare , fai il cambio per difendere il 0-0 questo ti meriti .. e ce ancora gente che difende questo scempio di allenatore...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque negli ultimi anni ci suicidiamo nei derby. L’anno scorso il rigore assurdo di rodriguez... ora l’inguardabile donnarumma. Povero Milan...


----------



## Nils (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'inter ha fatto più possesso, ma di occasioni concrete ne ha avute pochissime ed avrà fatto un numero di tiri in porta simile al nostro. La differenza, oltre alla mediocrità della nostra squadra, l'ha fatta SOPRATTUTTO, il nostro "portiere". Nel calcio conta il risultato.



L'Inter era stata sfortunata, ha avuto almeno tre limpide palle gol, noi zero,
ma quello che fà arrabbiare è l'atteggiamento, 
si sa che la squadra ha dei buchi, con questa proprietà sono convinto che pian piano si rimedierà,
ma intanto Gattuso ha l'obbligo di impostare una squadra, non fare un catenaccio senza sbocchi offensivi.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ne ha avute pochissime? Io ne ho contate almeno 5, oltre il goal.


Di occasioni nette ha avuto solo il palo nel primo tempo con De Vrij.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Ottobre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ancora a parlare di sta zona champions.....qua è già tanto se si arriva in europa league.



Da un eccesso all'altro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando la smetterete di fare i tifosi-e-basta e guarderete in faccia la realtà vivrete questa sconfitta in maniera meno traumatica. Al dì là dell'errore del singolo, oggi l'Inter è stata superiore al Milan, non abbiamo giocato perchè non ce lo hanno permesso, sono stati superiori sia tecnicamente che fisicamente. Sono questi i nostri giocatori, si può parlare di prestazione opaca per Suso e Chala ma il resto della rosa ha limiti evidenti, non si possono fare miracoli. Però, se volete, date la colpa a solo uno a caso tra Gattuso, Abate, Donnarumma o un Cinese sotto casa.



In parte concordo, loro hanno più ricambi. Candreva, Keita e Valero noi in panchina non li abbiamo, cioè noi abbiamo fatto entrare un giocatore di Lega Pro come Bakayoko, un ex giocatore come Abate e Cutrone che non poteva fare nulla.
Ma ciò non giustifica come è stato giocato questo derby, guardacaso lo stesso atteggiamento dell'ultimo derby dell'anno scorso o della sconfitta contro la Juve in Coppa Italia.
Forse Gattuso ha scambiato la maglia del Milan con quella del Foggia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Ottobre 2018)

Sia maledetto in eterno il giorno che il Sassuolo ci ha venduto la partita


----------



## Anguus (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando la smetterete di fare i tifosi-e-basta e guarderete in faccia la realtà vivrete questa sconfitta in maniera meno traumatica. Al dì là dell'errore del singolo, oggi l'Inter è stata superiore al Milan, non abbiamo giocato perchè non ce lo hanno permesso, sono stati superiori sia tecnicamente che fisicamente. Sono questi i nostri giocatori, si può parlare di prestazione opaca per Suso e Chala ma il resto della rosa ha limiti evidenti, non si possono fare miracoli. Però, se volete, date la colpa a solo uno a caso tra Gattuso, Abate, Donnarumma o un Cinese sotto casa.



Non sono d'accordo, il Milan stasera ha avuto l'opportunità di giocare la palla e l'Inter non ha fatto tutta questa gran partita. Il punto è che quando attaccavamo lo facevamo con due massimo 3 uomini, Bonaventura e Kessie non si buttavano dentro mai , Suso e Calhanoglu erano praticamente sulla linea dei centrocampisti sempre e Higuain abbandonato a se stesso. Questo è dettame tattico che viene dalla panchina come già visto in altre occasioni quando abbiamo affrontato squadre che ci sono sopra in classifica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di occasioni nette ha avuto solo il palo nel primo tempo con De Vrij.



Il gol annullato nel primo tempo era buono per me. Parliamo di un tocco con la punta dei capelli al massimo di non so chi per Icardi, ma non mi sembra l'abbia davvero presa


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

ora voglio sentire quel ciccione del portiere e il pescivendolo che ci allena


----------



## Kaw (21 Ottobre 2018)

Partita indegna, il gol preso allo scadere (ho perso il conto dei gol oltre recupero delle fogne) è solo la ciliegina.
Abbiamo un centrocampo davvero penoso, e Donnurumma non sa uscire, e non possiamo più permettercelo.

Non faremo chissà che campionato, se ci va bene ci giocheremo il quarto posto se le romane falliscono.
Meglio accettare la realtà, quello che rode è avergli regalato un altro derby allo scadere dopo quello dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il pari ci stava....ma anche la vittoria dell'Inter...


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In parte concordo, loro hanno più ricambi. Candreva, Keita e Valero noi in panchina non li abbiamo, cioè noi abbiamo fatto entrare un giocatore di Lega Pro come Bakayoko, un ex giocatore come Abate e Cutrone che non poteva fare nulla.
> Ma ciò non giustifica come è stato giocato questo derby, guardacaso lo stesso atteggiamento dell'ultimo derby dell'anno scorso o della sconfitta contro la Juve in Coppa Italia.
> Forse Gattuso ha scambiato la maglia del Milan con quella del Foggia.



Chiediamoci perchè soffriamo così tanto la Juve e (questa) Inter e non, ad esempio, la Roma.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Ottobre 2018)

Si ma alla fine ti rode il cul0 quando il gol te lo fai praticamente da solo, al 92' poi contro questi che già avevano sculato abbastanza per quest'anno. La sconfitta fa malissimo, il pareggio non cambiava molto ma dava almeno un po' di fiducia a sta squadra di cadaveri.


----------



## PheelMD (21 Ottobre 2018)

Partita oscena preparata da Gattuso, una vergogna. 11 uomini a 60 metri dalla palla a difendere. Una vergogna.

E Donnarumma basta, per cortesia. Basta.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'inter ha fatto più possesso, ma di occasioni concrete ne ha avute pochissime ed avrà fatto un numero di tiri in porta simile al nostro. La differenza, oltre alla mediocrità della nostra squadra, l'ha fatta SOPRATTUTTO, il nostro "portiere". Nel calcio conta il risultato.



Difficile tirare in porta quando una squadra rinuncia a giocare e si parcheggia in area di rigore. 

La differenza è che se rinunci a giocare prima o poi in 90 minuti il gol lo subisci vuoi per errore, per merito altrui, per un rimpallo sfortunato


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Ottobre 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> tutti a dare colpa a Donnarumma che io personalmente non lo soporto .. ma la verita e che Gattuso si deve vergognare , fai il cambio per difendere il 0-0 questo ti meriti .. e ce ancora gente che difende questo scempio di allenatore...


Ok, raga, il derby con mentalità da provinciale l'ha impostato Gattuso, ma la papera finale l'ha fatta solo ed esclusivamente Donnarumma. Rino avrà impostato la partita in modo osceno, però non si può negare che a quel punto ERA FATTA almeno per il pareggio (inguardabile, non giocato, tutto quello che volete, MA ERA FATTA). Poi però ci ha pensato "il miglior portiere al mondo dei prossimi 15 anni" a fare un'uscita senza senso, che non farebbe un portiere dei giovanissimi, dato che non aveva una possibilità che era una di prendere quella palla, però eh... "poverino, è un patrimonio della società".


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il più brutto Milan della stagione con la solita cavolata in difesa. Peggio di così, non poteva andare.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

vogliamo gattuso a vita ...guai a chi ce lo tocca...


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di occasioni nette ha avuto solo il palo nel primo tempo con De Vrij.



Il colpo di testa di vecino da 2 metri nel secondo tempo, tiro di vecino in mezzo all’area di rigore da solo in tribuna. E vado a braccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando la smetterete di fare i tifosi-e-basta e guarderete in faccia la realtà vivrete questa sconfitta in maniera meno traumatica. Al dì là dell'errore del singolo, oggi l'Inter è stata superiore al Milan, non abbiamo giocato perchè non ce lo hanno permesso, sono stati superiori sia tecnicamente che fisicamente. Sono questi i nostri giocatori, si può parlare di prestazione opaca per Suso e Chala ma il resto della rosa ha limiti evidenti, non si possono fare miracoli. Però, se volete, date la colpa a solo uno a caso tra Gattuso, Abate, Donnarumma o un Cinese sotto casa.



Soprattutto nell'arco dei novanta minuti emerge inevitabilmente l'abissale differenza sul piano atletico. Jack e Biglia negli ultimi 30 minuti non hanno beccato una palla.
Inoltre chiedo se in tutta la partita qualcuno ha visto Suso o Hakan dribblare l'avversario in velocità... L'Inter con Vrsaliko e Asamoah ha due terzini atleticamente fortissimi e non hanno dato scampo negli uno contro uno.
Questi siamo e in queste partite di livello superiore i problemi vengono fuori, c'è poco da fare.

Rode da tifoso perdere così, soprattutto per un ennesimo errore individuale, ma bisogna riconoscere che l'Inter è più forte e completa e sa vincere meglio di noi partite di questo tipo.

Detto questo, inserire Cutrone esterno e soprattutto Bakayoko nel finale sono state due mosse assurde che non ho capito, ma in panchina noi abbiamo alternative mediocri a differenza dell'Inda.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ok, raga, il derby con mentalità da provinciale l'ha impostato Gattuso, ma la papera finale l'ha fatta solo ed esclusivamente Donnarumma. Rino avrà impostato la partita in modo osceno, però non si può negare che a quel punto ERA FATTA almeno per il pareggio (inguardabile, non giocato, tutto quello che volete, MA ERA FATTA). Poi però ci ha pensato "il miglior portiere al mondo dei prossimi 15 anni" a fare un'uscita senza senso, che non farebbe un portiere dei giovanissimi, dato che non aveva una possibilità che era una di prendere quella palla, però eh... "poverino, è un patrimonio della società".



non sono d accordo con te , era fatta solo dopo il fischio finale , il messagio che tu dai come allenatore ai tuoi giocatori e di disimpegno totale , non era fatta neanche al 3-0 con il Liverpool con un Milan stellare per dire . tu fai giocare Cutrone esterno ... e fai il cambio ... Calabria - Abate ... li hai perso la partita ... Donnarumma ? se fose per me era mandato via a calci... dall anno scorso.


----------



## 1972 (21 Ottobre 2018)

perdere il derbi ci sta e ci mancherebbe ma il nostro problema e' un altro e mi spiego spiegando: i formellesi hanno perso tutti e dico tutti gli scontri diretti ( giuve-napoli-roma) . a differenza nostra, pero', hanno poi vinto tutti e dico tutti gli incontri con le cosiddette provinciali o presunte tali .la lazie chiama in classifica 18 punti e noi solo 12 con una partita da recuperare. morale: siamo una squadra de pippe allenata da un uomo mediocre e ad ogni tonfo ci giochiamo l'alibi di gigio donnarumma perche' a qualcuno fa comodo. alla fine forse ha ragione il berlusca (non sono mai stato un suo fan): ATTACCAREEEEEEEEEEEE PD ATTACCAREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ok, raga, il derby con mentalità da provinciale l'ha impostato Gattuso, ma la papera finale l'ha fatta solo ed esclusivamente Donnarumma. Rino avrà impostato la partita in modo osceno, però non si può negare che a quel punto ERA FATTA almeno per il pareggio (inguardabile, non giocato, tutto quello che volete, MA ERA FATTA). Poi però ci ha pensato "il miglior portiere al mondo dei prossimi 15 anni" a fare un'uscita senza senso, che non farebbe un portiere dei giovanissimi, dato che non aveva una possibilità che era una di prendere quella palla, però eh... "poverino, è un patrimonio della società".


Perfetto!


----------



## IlMusagete (21 Ottobre 2018)

Schifo totale, sconfitta meritata, partita totalmente passiva dal primo minuto, partita uguale a quella del ritorno dell'anno scorso e come prestazione a quella di Napoli, schifo.
Devo ancora capire la genialata di Cutrone esterno sinistro, con squadre allungate la logica sarebbe di mettere un giocatore veloce sull'esterno tra Laxalt e Castillejo, ma probabilmente a Rino piace sperimentare ai derby e vede in Patrick le caratteristiche di Bale o Sanè..vai a fare catenaccio al Pisa dai retta a me..

No comment sul Zizzo Modigliani, che diventa una tassa di 6 milioni sempre più pesante.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chiediamoci perchè soffriamo così tanto la Juve e (questa) Inter e non, ad esempio, la Roma.



La Roma non stesse in crisi o non avesse riazzerato il gruppo la soffriresti comunque, finché non vedrai un allenatore sulla panchina del Milan non realizzerai chi è il problema


----------



## Aron (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando la smetterete di fare i tifosi-e-basta e guarderete in faccia la realtà vivrete questa sconfitta in maniera meno traumatica. Al dì là dell'errore del singolo, oggi l'Inter è stata superiore al Milan, non abbiamo giocato perchè non ce lo hanno permesso, sono stati superiori sia tecnicamente che fisicamente. Sono questi i nostri giocatori, si può parlare di prestazione opaca per Suso e Chala ma il resto della rosa ha limiti evidenti, non si possono fare miracoli. Però, se volete, date la colpa a solo uno a caso tra Gattuso, Abate, Donnarumma o un Cinese sotto casa.



Al netto dei limiti di questa rosa, questa squadra non può giocare col 4-3-3 

O metti tutti i top a disposizione, quindi Cutrone e Higuain titolari in un 4-4-2, oppure adotti una formazione e uno stile di gioco totalmente incentrato su Higuain.

L'ibrido attuale è totalmente inutile


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Uno dei peggiori derby mai visti in vita mia!


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Al netto dei limiti di questa rosa, questa squadra non può giocare col 4-3-3
> 
> O metti tutti i top a disposizione, quindi Cutrone e Higuain titolari in un 4-4-2, oppure adotti una formazione e uno stile di gioco totalmente incentrato su Higuain.
> 
> L'ibrido attuale è totalmente inutile



Sono d'accordo con te, se vogliamo trovare una colpa di Gattuso parliamo della sua cocciutaggine nel perseverare con un inconcludente 4-3-3. Oggi alla fine Patrick si è defilato sulla sx, esperimento che aveva funzionato in altre occasioni, ma non oggi contro un'Inter fisica ed in palla.



EmmePi ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori derby mai visti in vita mia!



Allora sei giovane, beato te


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Al netto dei limiti di questa rosa, questa squadra non può giocare col 4-3-3
> 
> O metti tutti i top a disposizione, quindi Cutrone e Higuain titolari in un 4-4-2, oppure adotti una formazione e uno stile di gioco totalmente incentrato su Higuain.
> 
> L'ibrido attuale è totalmente inutile



Ma chissene dei moduli dai, è tutto il sistema di gioco improntato su baricentro basso, gente ferma che aspetta il pallone trai piedi e Higuain isolato ad essere demenziale.

Il possesso da dietro non puoi farlo così, non so cosa abbia in testa Gattuso ma non sta funzionando mai.
Basta arrenditi adattati alla squadra cristo santo.

Oppure (ancora meglio) levati dalle palle.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso non appena ha di fronte una squadra un minimo forte si chiude in difesa rinunciando ad attaccare, lo stesso fece a Napoli e in tutte le altre partite di cartello, è un cuor di coniglio


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

cutrone non deve giocare all'ala ma in centro ovviamente ...laxalt era da inserire nel secondo tempo..babayoko e abate basta per carita'...gattuso ha la mentalita' di un allenatore da squadra che lotta per non retrocedere... con lui sono tranquillo : non vinceremo mai niente... chissa' come sara' contento singer...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, *se vogliamo trovare una colpa di Gattuso* parliamo della sua cocciutaggine nel perseverare con un inconcludente 4-3-3. Oggi alla fine Patrick si è defilato sulla sx, esperimento che aveva funzionato in altre occasioni, ma non oggi contro un'Inter fisica ed in palla.
> 
> 
> 
> Allora sei giovane, beato te




Ah... Ce n'è una sola e dobbiamo cercarlA pure a quanto pare.


Forse hai ragione è una sola: l'aver deciso di diventare allenatore.


----------



## RickyB83 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Io l avevo già preventivato anche la papera di gigio.. Per me crea anche insicurezza dietro con quei passaggi ecc


----------



## Pit96 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Se dobbiamo dare la colpa a qualcuno bisogna darla a tutti, dovreste fare le pagelle a chi dareste la sufficienza? Forse Romagnoli e Calabria dal mio punto di vista. Se tutti hanno "giocato" male vuol dire che l'allenatore non l'ha preparata bene, l'Inter faceva pressing, noi invece la aspettavamo. E quando riuscivamo a recuperare palla non eravamo in grado di fare un contropiede. Non correvamo. Molto male, partita da resettare. La stagione è ancora lunga, ma questa partita è un brutto segno. Il rischio di ripetere sempre le stesse stagioni diventa alto


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Ottobre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ah... Ce n'è una sola e dobbiamo cercarlA pure a quanto pare.
> 
> 
> Forse hai ragione è una sola: l'aver deciso di diventare allenatore.



Avrà anche altre colpe, il punto però è che viene spesso colpevolizzato per i limiti dei suoi giocatori e questo lo trovo abbastanza stucchevole.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

sono sconfortato. Amarezza totale. E la cosa più triste è vedere che ormai non si ragiona più da grande società. Una società grande sa bene che non poteva affidare un progetto di rilancio ad un allenatore che deve ancora fare tanta strada e oggi si è visto ampiamente. 
Gattuso più di così non può fare al momento, la colpa non è sua, ma di chi lo sta mettendo nelle condizioni di fare male.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Ottobre 2018)

Abbiamo fatto schifo e la sconfitta e' meritata. Pero' la stagione e' lunga, quindi la squadra non si demoralizzi e si rimbocchi le maniche. Forza Milan!


----------



## Ambrole (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mettete martial al posto di chala e una vera mezzala al posto di jack, poi si può ricominciare a parlare. Con questi giocatori si fa poco se si continua a giocare col 451


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Ottobre 2018)

Donnarumma 3 farlo giocare ancora sarebbe da ritiro del patentino, non cederlo a Gennaio da dimissioni 
Calabria 6 tecnicamente imbarazzante
Musacchio 5 prima del gol 7
Romagnoli 5 prima del gol 6,5
Rodriguez 6,5
Kessie 5
Biglia 7 guerriero
Bonaventura 5 malissimo
Calhanoglu 4 disastroso
Suso 6,5
Higuain 4 imbarazzante

Cutrone 6
Bakayoko 5 senza parole
Abate s.v.

Gattuso 0 cambi da manicomio, dichiarazioni da esonero, schifo totale


----------



## gabri65 (21 Ottobre 2018)

L'amara verità è che perdi queste partite sempre per errori individuali, ma perché è la squadra intera che li favorisce, a lungo andare prima o poi il gol lo prendi. Ho visto Jack PASSEGGIARE mentre stavano attaccando sulla nostra trequarti. Adesso basta. Il brutto è che, una volta metabolizzata la sconfitta o al prossimo gollettino con una squadra di bassa classifica e ininfluente, ci saranno i movimenti popolari perché è un signor centrocampista, lui difende, lui attacca, è pure un bomber di razza. Lui, il grande turco e Kessie sono i principali responsabili di questa sconfitta. Gattuso avrà le sue colpe, ma con questi giocatori è già tanto arrivare al 6^ posto. Riescono pure a invalidare l'acquisto di Higuain. Zero filtro, zero costruzione, zero intelligenza. Finché avremo persone del genere in questi ruoli così delicati, la CL la vedi col binocolo. Io rimango di stucco di come si possa difendere giocatori così. Sul turco e l'ivoriano sorvolo, mi sono già ampiamente demoralizzato. Questa non è una squadra, è un'accozzaglia di 11 giocatori che pensano ognuno per sé.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto schifo e la sconfitta e' meritata. Pero' la stagione e' lunga, quindi la squadra non si demoralizzi e si rimbocchi le maniche. Forza Milan!



Purtroppo è vero, siamo ancora ad Ottobre e io non vedo già l'ora che arrivi Giugno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ma Leonardo e Maldini sono vivi? Che chiedano scusa per questa prestazione ridicola (complimento) è chiedere troppo?


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'amara verità è che perdi queste partite sempre per errori individuali, ma perché è la squadra intera che li favorisce, a lungo andare prima o poi il gol lo prendi. Ho visto Jack PASSEGGIARE mentre stavano attaccando sulla nostra trequarti. Adesso basta. Il brutto è che, una volta metabolizzata la sconfitta o al prossimo gollettino con una squadra di bassa classifica e ininfluente, ci saranno i movimenti popolari perché è un signor centrocampista, lui difende, lui attacca, è pure un bomber di razza. Lui, il grande turco e Kessie sono i principali responsabili di questa sconfitta. Gattuso avrà le sue colpe, ma con questi giocatori è già tanto arrivare al 6^ posto. Riescono pure a invalidare l'acquisto di Higuain. Zero filtro, zero costruzione, zero intelligenza. Finché avremo persone del genere in questi ruoli così delicati, la CL la vedi col binocolo. Io rimango di stucco di come si possa difendere giocatori così. Sul turco e l'ivoriano sorvolo, mi sono già ampiamente demoralizzato. Questa non è una squadra, è un'accozzaglia di 11 giocatori che pensano ognuno per sé.



Stasera se non ci fosse stato Kessie ne avresti presi 4 giocando come abbiamo fatto. Ha fatto un ottima partita a livello difensivo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Stasera se non ci fosse stato Kessie ne avresti presi 4 giocando come abbiamo fatto. Ha fatto un ottima partita a livello difensivo.



kessie è stato imbarazzante, non ha mai fatto un passaggio decente suvvia. Palla al piede è una sciagura. Cosa diamine ci vedete in questo qui non lo capirò mai.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Stasera se non ci fosse stato Kessie ne avresti presi 4 giocando come abbiamo fatto. Ha fatto un ottima partita a livello difensivo.



Rispetto la tua opinione, ma non sono d'accordo. Abbiamo preso imbucate dalla sua parte, di cui una clamorosa. Calabria era costantemente da solo e infatti Perisic arrivava sul fondo con irridente facilità nonostante la buona prova del terzino. Ha perso un numero incontabile di palloni per la solita testardaggine nel voler fare sempre tutto da solo. Che abbia difeso non lo metto in dubbio, ma allora è meglio che ritorni al suo ruolo di stopper, da una mezzala mi aspetto molto di più. Non sono uno che va sempre contro di lui, anzi, ma stasera è stato, a mio parere, non il peggiore ma insufficiente.


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> kessie è stato imbarazzante, non ha mai fatto un passaggio decente suvvia. Palla al piede è una sciagura. Cosa diamine ci vedete in questo qui non lo capirò mai.



Ha stoppato almeno due-tre imbucate, sporcato due tentativi di tiro dal limite dell' area e respinto a corpo morto un terzo. Senza contare che oltre agli imbarazzanti lanci lunghi a spazzare l unico che riusciva a proteggere la palla e tenerla in uscita era lui. Poi ti do ragione in fase offensiva osceno stasera, tanti errori tecnici ma non ha fatto una pessima partita in totale.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ha stoppato almeno due-tre imbucate, sporcato due tentativi di tiro dal limite dell' area e respinto a corpo morto un terzo. Senza contare che oltre agli imbarazzanti lanci lunghi a spazzare l unico che riusciva a proteggere la palla e tenerla in uscita era lui. Poi ti do ragione in fase offensiva osceno stasera, tanti errori tecnici ma non ha fatto una pessima partita in totale.



allora togliamo dal ruolo di mezzala (non ha fatto una sovrapposizione) e mettiamolo stopper al posto di musacchio. 
E' un problema in mezzo al campo, ed anche serio. Ogni volta che rubiamo palla e ripartiamo da lui, la perdiamo sistematicamente. Non è accettabile.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Al gol tanta rassegnazione, una squadra e singoli che non imparano dai propri errori resteranno sempre allo stesso livello, basso.

Bene Biglia e Suso


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

ah dimenticavo, arbitro in malafede e insulso. 
Naingollan meritava forse il rosso, di sicuro non giallo biglia. 
Falli nostri, sistematicamente ammoniti, falli loro, niente. 

Questo a prescindere dalla nostra vergognosa prestazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Forse prima volta nella storia che non mi arrabbio per la sconfitta in u nderby.

perchè la sconfitta è meritatissima. Si può tollerare tutto, ma non una squadra che molla i remi in barca per portare a casa lo 0-0 in un derby, con l'avversario stanco.

Questa è la mentalità che ci ha fatto arrivare sesti o settimi negli ultimi anni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Ottobre 2018)

Provo tantissimo sconforto. Sempre gli stessi errori, sempre Donnarumma a vuoto e sempre Gattuso non li fa giocare come una vera squadra. Sempre timorosi e non tenevano una palla per più di 5 seocndi. Handanovic quasi senza voto


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Ottobre 2018)

E ci hanno arbitrato pure a favore e gli abbiamo spaccato Nainngolan pure


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E ci hanno arbitrato pure a favore e gli abbiamo spaccato Nainngolan pure



A favore non proprio, ogni volta che facevamo fallo ci ammoniva. Comunque l'arbitro non c'entra nulla.


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Ottobre 2018)

Qualcuno mi spiega gli acquisti di Castillejo e Laxalt? 
Non si erano forse accorti che Cutrone e Chalanoglu sono adeguatissimi nel ruolo di ala ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Probabilmente avrebbe avuto più palle la squadra femminile stasera se avesse giocato al posto di questi scarpari allenati da un mestierante.


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora togliamo dal ruolo di mezzala (non ha fatto una sovrapposizione) e mettiamolo stopper al posto di musacchio.
> E' un problema in mezzo al campo, ed anche serio. Ogni volta che rubiamo palla e ripartiamo da lui, la perdiamo sistematicamente. Non è accettabile.



Se imposti la partita come l' ha impostata Rino (o come l' hanno interpretata i ragazzi) il suo compito è quello, non ha le caratteristiche tecniche per uscire palla al piede in mezzo al traffico o per fare il passaggio illuminante. Quello avrebbe dovuto mettercelo Bonaventura che invece lui sì ha "giocato" da 3/4.


----------



## PM3 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Tanta delusione e rassegnazione. 
Deluso da Gattuso per primo, che vede elementi positivi che fatico a comprendere.
Deluso dalla squadra che ha sbagliato molto tecnicamente con Hakan, Bonaventura e Higuain penosi. 
Rassegnato nell'ammettere la superiorità dell'Inter, tecnica fisica e tattica, con Spalletti che ha stravinto il duello con Gattuso.


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Tanta delusione e rassegnazione.
> Deluso da Gattuso per primo, che vede elementi positivi che fatico a comprendere.
> Deluso dalla squadra che ha sbagliato molto tecnicamente con Hakan, Bonaventura e Higuain penosi.
> Rassegnato nell'ammettere la superiorità dell'Inter, tecnica fisica e tattica, con Spalletti che ha stravinto il duello con Gattuso.



Rassegnazione no. Ma sono arrabbiato con Rino per la prestazione di ieri sera, non è possibile che tutti i big match dobbiamo giocarli arroccati nella nostra metà campo.


----------



## gheorghehagi (22 Ottobre 2018)

Il problema è sempre quello... Kessie deve fare una fase soltanto...
qualcuno deve fare il numero 10...sono tutte ali mezz'ali...
Higuan se fossi in lui starei con le valigie pronte


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Rassegnazione no. Ma sono arrabbiato con Rino per la prestazione di ieri sera, non è possibile che tutti i big match dobbiamo giocarli arroccati nella nostra metà campo.



Inter ieri piu cattivo... con più gamba di noi. Andavano al triplo della partita contro la spal. Noi abbiamo secondo me giocato abbastanza sulla cattiveria senza averne i mezzi. 
Buoni Biglia (eroe) Calabria, abbastanza Kessie. A tratti Suso e Rodriguez, a un certo punto ho pensato fosse l'ago che avrebbe fatto pendere la bilancia dalla nostra parte.
Buoni i centrali se non che hanno fatto la frittata alla fine. in costruzione disastrosi, maluccio bonaventura e calhanoglu. Il nostro bello era quando si usciva dal pressing e si impostava davanti ... ieri abbiamo sbagliato tutto. Poca lucidità e precisione. Credo che ci siamo cacati dentro, questo è grave. In alcuni casi in affanno anche quando c'era da capitalizzare le poche occasioni. Esempio la mozzarella di Suso in ottima posizione. Higuain abbastanza assente ma oggi nuotava in mezzo ai piranha con poco (o nullo) sostegno da parte degli altri.
Donnarumma. Come al solito... paratone e poi fa la frittata. E le cose, per me, non si compensano.


----------



## Victorss (22 Ottobre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Inter ieri piu cattivo... con più gamba di noi. Andavano al triplo della partita contro la spal. Noi abbiamo secondo me giocato abbastanza sulla cattiveria senza averne i mezzi.
> Buoni Biglia (eroe) Calabria, abbastanza Kessie. A tratti Suso e Rodriguez, a un certo punto ho pensato fosse l'ago che avrebbe fatto pendere la bilancia dalla nostra parte.
> Buoni i centrali se non che hanno fatto la frittata alla fine. in costruzione disastrosi, maluccio bonaventura e calhanoglu. Il nostro bello era quando si usciva dal pressing e si impostava davanti ... ieri abbiamo sbagliato tutto. Poca lucidità e precisione. Credo che ci siamo cacati dentro, questo è grave. In alcuni casi in affanno anche quando c'era da capitalizzare le poche occasioni. Esempio la mozzarella di Suso in ottima posizione. Higuain abbastanza assente ma oggi nuotava in mezzo ai piranha con poco (o nullo) sostegno da parte degli altri.
> Donnarumma. Come al solito... paratone e poi fa la frittata. E le cose, per me, non si compensano.



D'accordo su tutto, tranne su Donnarumma. Ieri sera grandi parate non ne ha fatte e ci è costato la partita. È una sciagura.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A favore non proprio, ogni volta che facevamo fallo ci ammoniva. Comunque l'arbitro non c'entra nulla.



Abbiamo fatto tanti di quei falli anche in zone molto pericolose per noi che non ci ha fischiato...che siamo stati anche troppo fortunati


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Partita triste, giocata da una squadra triste, allenata da un uomo triste...


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Ottobre 2018)

Festeggiando la mia laurea ieri sera non l'ho vista, e per di più ho ricevuto la ferale notizia del gol da un amico interista...Leggendo però un po' dei vostri commenti intuisco che non mi sono persa niente, ho fatto bene a godermi i festeggiamenti senza pensarci.


----------



## zlatan (22 Ottobre 2018)

Da strenuo difensore Di Gattuso e Donnarumma: il secondo non è Più presentabile, da giovedì deve giocare Reina frega niente che si devalorizza, non è più possibile perdere partite per colpa sua. Gattuso ieri è stato osceno. ha preparato la partita per lo 0-0 come un Bologna o un Chievo qualunque, che viene a giocare a San Siro (ovviamente con l'Inter, perchè con noi ormai giocano tutti alla pari). Ad un certo punto metto Cutrone e penso "Finalmente un pò di coraggio SI GIOCA CON IL 4-4-2". Ma figuriamoci, mi mette un centravanti a fare il terzino, e come chicca finale, mi toglie il migliore per mettere Abate, che anche solo per scaramanzia non andrebbe mai messo, solo per perdere tempo.
Ma purtroppo l'allenatore se lo cambiamo, possiamo solo peggiorare, perchè bisognerebbe ricominciare da capo. E a sto punto mi tengo questo, spero che ci facciano un discreto mercato a gennaio, metto sotto contratto Conte adesso per giugno, e si riparte


----------



## Ambrole (23 Ottobre 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 3 farlo giocare ancora sarebbe da ritiro del patentino, non cederlo a Gennaio da dimissioni
> Calabria 6 tecnicamente imbarazzante
> Musacchio 5 prima del gol 7
> Romagnoli 5 prima del gol 6,5
> ...



Ma certo, vendiamo Donnarumma, anzi regaliamolo, idea geniale. Uno dei più forti portieri al mondo, lo buttiamo per un errore. Poi magari ci teniamo chalanoglu
7 biglia???? Facciamo 6 
6.5 suso???? Facciamo 5 va...


----------



## Lambro (23 Ottobre 2018)

Prestazione che mi ha tolto ogni spirito battagliero, proprio brutta anonima vuota.
Il gol finale su erroraccio di donnarumma è stato il giusto suggello ad una partita in cui l'inter ha mostrato decisamente più grinta, rabbia, ma soprattutto uomini giusti al posto giusto , mentre noi da ormai due anni conviviamo con due ali che non giocano senza palla in pratica ed un allenatore difensivista.
Se non battiamo il genoa, altra annata da buttare già a ottobre/novembre?


----------



## R41D3N (23 Ottobre 2018)

La stagione è già da buttare nel cesso per quanto mi riguarda


----------

